# Woking Nuffield Part 3



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hello Woking Girls  

Chris - great news about your 11 follies and no OHSS - keep drinking the water!!! I got no OHSS symptoms till after EC, and Im sure that was because I'm quite healthy and drank tons and tons of water... Sorry - remind me when EC is scheduled? (I can't see old posts any more now that we have a new home  )

Sue - welcome to the thread    Good to have you here. Your history's similar to mine - I have PCOS and am in the middle of a FET cycle after OHSS earlier in the summer. You're obviously having a medicated cycle? I am too, as I don't ovulate at all without help.  (I'm thin with no insulin issues, but have very irreg and long cycles.) I know what you mean about chatting to people who know the clinic - it's great. There's been a mention of meeting up at some point - we'll have to try to arrange that. By the way - I've found the FET board on this site really helpful too. And ref. acupuncture - I'm an acupuncturist, so naturally am a big fan  

My news - I'm currently taking HRT to thicken up the endometrium ready for FET - hopefully on 23rd November - that's only 2 weeks tomorrow HURRAY!

Lots of love and luck to everyone
Cecilie x x


----------



## hobiegirl (Sep 1, 2005)

Hi Cecilie-Looks like I will be on my 2ww when you are doing FET!Hope you are feeling ok and all is going well.
Had scan and bloods yday.Looks like 14 follies including 2 small ones now and pretty high oestrogen level so was panicking about that yday as didn't have it explained and was worried that I was heading for OHSS especially since they saw a little fluid too.Tmorrow will know where I stand.Feel very nauseated so its a struggle to eat and my left ovary is sore!
Will be glad when this is over...
In theory I will have ET next Monday.I would like to do acupuncture before and after if you can fit me in..If that is ok my email is [email protected] if you want to contact me on that.

Best wishes to everyone
Chris


----------



## mini (May 17, 2004)

Hiya  

excuse me for gate crashing - just noticed this thread 

wanted to say - good luck to everyone 

our DS is one of the little miracle sucess stories from the Woking Nuffield 

if you want to ask anything feel free to IM me - i may not see your post 

Love Mini xx


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Morning Everyone

Chris - I hope your appointment today goes well. High oestrogen can be one of the signs associated with OHSS. (Mine was very high when I got OHSS). Please , please keep drinking and rest as much as possible. When I got ill the only thing that really helped was water and lying completely still. If you do these things now you might be able to prevent OHSS.  If you feel unwell in any way just call the Nuffield - with OHSS it's better to be safe than sorry. The serious symptoms to be aware of are vomiting or breathlessness or dark/scanty urine. I'll email you re. your et.

Mini - thank you for your lovely post - it's great to hear success stories.

How's everyone else?

Love and dust to everyone,
Celia


----------



## nuttyfriut (Nov 3, 2005)

Hi 
I have just completed my 1st ivf cycle with the nuffield at woking thought they were great just got to wait my 2wks now [wish i didnt have to wait /color]


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Nuttyfruit  

Welcome to the thread and  to you.

Love and dust for your 2ww.

Cecilie x


----------



## Mickie (Mar 30, 2005)

Hello everyone
I just wanted to say hi and to let you know that i start d/r tonight. This is my second attempt of IVF and i am praying it works. Did any of you take baby asprin?
Good luck to everyone on this site.    

Love Mickie


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Mickie - Welcome to the thread  
 for your treatment - hope DR is ok so far. Great that you're getting a treatment before Christmas... 
I haven't done baby asprin - not sure what the results are with it.

Love and   to everyone else

Cecilie x


----------



## hobiegirl (Sep 1, 2005)

Hi Mickie and Nuttyfruit!
Mickie-wishing you loads of luck with your cycle.I didn't take baby aspirin in the end cos I felt so nauseated on the menopur and felt it might upset my tum more.Mr C had said I could take it if I wanted cos I was concerned about my blood circulation as I get migraines but he didn't seem to have a strong opinion about aspirin either way-depends on the consultyant I suppose.

Nuttyfruit-I had my transfer yday so am on 2ww too.How long til you can do your test?Lots of luck and sticky vibes! 

Mini-thanks for your encouraging message.I love to hear about success stories!Congratulations!

Cecilie-thanks for the acupuncture yday.It was lovely to meet you and definitely distracted me and kept me calmer than I would have been pre-transfer!We ended up at Burger King on the way home...hmmm-will get those embies into bad habits!! 

Take care everyone.
Chris x


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hello Woking Ladies

Mickie - how's DR going? What did you decide about asprin in the end?
Nuttyfruit - when do you test? Are you feeling ok about everything or is the 2ww driving you mad?
Hobiegirl - so good to meet you yesterday. I hope you're taking it easy and looking after yourself and your embies. Feet up and keep that belly warm!  I'm sending you lots of   and   and of course 

How's everyone else?

Cecilie x x x


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

PS no news from me really. I'm taking HRT and Buserilin, have a scan on Friday to check that my endometrium is getting thick, then they'll thaw my frosties on Tuesday and pop 2 back in on Wednesday.

C x


----------



## Mickie (Mar 30, 2005)

Hiya
My d/r is going fine. TO be honest, i am feel more relaxed about it this time round. I am taking the baby asprin as my clinic said that it is up to me as it won't do me any harm if i do / don't take it. i have had two miscarriages (from natural preg) before, so thought i would try the baby asprin.

I hope you are doing ok.

Mickie


----------



## hobiegirl (Sep 1, 2005)

Hi Woking gals,
Hope you're all having a good week..

Cecilie-this time next week and you'll be on your 2 ww!Not long now.Hope Friday shows everything is spot on for ET.
I have a warm wheatbag on tum so my embies should be pretty cosy!Am trying to visualise lots of dividing going on.It's weird to know what stage its all at.Today they will be blastocysts  so hoping they hatch out ok!

Mickie-glad to hear you are so relaxed this cycle.I must say, I think the first time is worse because it's the unknown.If I have to do this again I hope I would fret less.
The aspirin sounds like it's a good idea especially as it can't do any harm.

I'm doing bedrest still and taking the opportunity to get my xmas cards done in between watching very bad tv!If there are any soaps you're behind on, I can fill you in!

Best wishes to everyone

Chris x


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Chris - What a great idea to do your Christmas cards! That's what I'll be doing next week. 
My friends will get very suspicious - I'm normally very last minute with all things Christmas  
Glad you're relaxing with your wheatbag. I can't wait to be on the 2ww - we'll overlap by a few days  

Mickie - glad you're doing ok. When's your baseline scan?

Nuttyfruit - how are you doing?

Hope everyone else is ok.

cecilie x


----------



## Mickie (Mar 30, 2005)

Hello Woking girls,

My baseline scan is Friday the 25th. I am hoping all will be ok. A friend at work has just given me a wheat bag for when i have my ET to keep my tummy warm. I am just praying this cycle works. 

Good luck Chris and Cecile. I hope your dreams come true.

Here is lots of      for everyone.

Mickie


----------



## mb05 (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi, 
Just wanted to wish all the "woking ladies" who are currently going thru treatment or on 2ww.....lots of luck and very best wishes....especially Cecille, Chris and Mickie....
take care and look after yourselves
Natalie
xxx


----------



## hobiegirl (Sep 1, 2005)

Good morning everyone,
Thank you so much for all those sticky vibes...hope those embies are listening!

Thanks njs for your good wishes!

Mickie-No long to go till your baseline scan.Has the dr affected you much?As I was on a flare I only did one day of busarelin on its own but I've heard it can make you feel low.Hope you're doing ok.

Cecilie-you'll have to buy your xmas  cards this week so you're all set for next Thursday!This year will probably be the first time that I'v not missed the foreign xmas posting date!As you say..bound to create suspicion!

Nuttyfruit-love the name by the way! How are you coping with the 2ww?Hope you are finding ways of taking your mind off things.

Best wishes to everyone else too.

Chris xx


----------



## Mickie (Mar 30, 2005)

Hi Chris

The Buceralin injections are fine. Last time i felt a bit low, but this time i feel fine. I do have days when i just feel like crying my heart out, but i think that is just due to our situations that we are in. This time i feel a lot different, i think because i have gone ahead with this cycle with the attitude, that if it is meant to be then it will be.


----------



## jasper (Sep 25, 2004)

Good Morning Girls,

Just a quick note i started ivf at the woking nuffield last DEC, i had Mr C also they recamended a man who gives acupuncture just for ladies having ivf i saw him once a week and it really made a difference they harvested 11 eggs and 8 fert, over night they all perished apart from the two monkeys now asleep in there swings in the lounge!!! they were born at guildford on the 30th Aug at 33 weeks weighing 3lb each now nearly 10 pounds don't give up hope miracles really do happen

charlottexx


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Morning Woking Ladies  

Jasper - thank you for sharing your story.  It's so encouraging to hear about positive outcomes.

Mickie - you sound very chilled and philosophical - I think that's good. I also have a theory that people's response to the DR drugs is very strongly linked to their mental state. Last time i was DRing I was soooo over excited about doing IVF and 100% positive, I actually felt really good on Buserilin. This time I'm a little more apprehensive about everything (not sure about the frozen embryo thing and just getting a bit fed up with how long it's all taking... etc) and I haven't felt as good on the Buserilin this time.

Chris - how are you Honey? ^stickyvibes^ 

Nuttyfruit -   to you.

Sculley - love to you if you log on. Hope you're well  

Stringkat, Freddy, Sue and Natalie - are you still with us? Hope you're all ok.

Cecilie x


----------



## Mickie (Mar 30, 2005)

Hi Cecille
I have got everything crossed for you. I really hope it works out for you. I can understand how you feel with regards to how long it has taken for you, but hopefully it will all be worth it. 

Mickie


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Thanks Mickey


----------



## SueB71 (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Girls!

Yes, I'm still around Cecile!  But as I'm not cycling at the moment, I'm just logging on every now and then, rather than getting addicted!  I'm still hoping for a natural miracle this month!...not sure how likely that is though.  I'm on day 21 but I don't think I've even ovulated yet.    So...either I'm not going to ovulate this month, or it'll be a really long cycle.

I'm due to start DRing again on my next cycle.  Which...if I had a 33 day cycle, would mean 21st Dec.  But at this rate, it's more likely to be Jan.  Still....looking on the bright side, at least that means I can have a normal Christmas/NY and enjoy a few glasses of champers/mulled wine etc!!

Cecile - How did the scan go today?  Is your lining ready?  How have your frosties been frozen?  Mine are 2 lots of 3 and 2 lots of 2 (10 in total - that's the same as you isnt it?).  Are you on progynova at the moment? Is it just a pill??  How much nicer to be popping a pill, rather than jabbing twice!!  (presume you're still jabbing the buserelin?).

Mickie - Hope the buserelin isn't giving you too many symptoms.  I had a lingering headache practically the whole way through the DRing on my last cycle....and that was despite guzzling lots of water, having reflexology and acupuncture!  Are you feeling like a pin cushion?  Are you doing a fresh cycle or frozen?  Menopur, gonal f or progynova?

Nuttyfruit/Hobiegirl - good luck in the 2ww.  Hope it doesn't drag on too slowly!  I ended up putting photos in photo albums for a lot of my 2ww's (I've had 2 of them now).  Kept the brain working and was quite good fun.  Are you both off work or going back?

Right - I suppose I'd better get dressed and do some work! (work part time!).  I've got reflexology later today - which is luurvely!!!  No doubt I'll end up falling asleep half way through it!!   Really annoying as I want it to last AGES, but when you fall asleep, you miss half of it!!  DOH!

Love Suexxx


----------



## hobiegirl (Sep 1, 2005)

Charlotte-what a lovely story!Congratulations!!As you say,miracles do happen.Isn't that amazing that you had 2 eggs left and they both worked.
It gives me hope hearing success stories like yours-thank you!

Cecile-hang in there.Not long to go.This time next week you'll be into the 2ww!!
You have so many frosties waiting that there are bound to be some really good ones waiting to come back to you!
I was told that they know straight away if the embies are fine or they're not when they thaw so it's good that there's no grey area and you can feel confident about their quality.It will be fine, it's just the waiting that's tough.
How did your scan go today?

Mickie-your attitude is great and it's good that you have felt well.Not long for you to go either!Very best wishes.

Sue-Fingers crossed for your natural cycle-wouldn't that be brilliant!
Lucky you that you have lots of frosties in the wings waiting for you.At least you won't have to do a fresh cycle next time and maybe you won't feel so grotty.
Enjoy your reflexology!

I did bed rest til yday but am up and about today...pretty lucky as my dh was running out of things he knew how to cook! 
Have been really bloated since the day after the embies went back in and odd cramps which today sometimes feel like period cramps.The nurses said to ignore feelings like that as they don't mean anything bad neccessarily....aghhhhh!!!!!
It's odd to not be able to do my jeans up but still be underweight and trying to gain some calories!!Am praying that this is going to work..
I now know what everyone means when they say the 2ww is the hardest part of the treatment.

Best wishes to everyone else too.

Chris xx


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hello Ladies

Hope everyone's ok. I've been off-line for a few days so just thought I'd let you know where I'm up to. I'll do personals later when I've got some work done!!

Scan on friday went well - thank you for asking Sue and Hobiegirl. So everything's set to go for FET tomorrow. I'll be calling WOking this afternoon to find out how the thawing went...

Speak later
Cecilie x x


----------



## sculley (Aug 5, 2005)

Cecilie / Hobiegirl and everyone else.....hope you are all ok.  I have not been around on this site for a while but just done a little catching up now!

Cecilie - good luck tomorrow  
Hobie - keep those feet up!

Sculleyx


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi Sculley

Thanks for your message. I've just spoken to one of the embryologists and she said that they defrosted 3 embryos, 1 survived, so they had to defrost another 2, both of which survived. So they now have to pick the best 2 out of the 3 they've got and my ET is scheduled for 9am tomorrow.

How are you? Hope you're well. Look forward to seeing you soon.

Hobygirl - I've PMed you.

Hi to everyone else
Cecilie x


----------



## nickel (Nov 8, 2005)

New to the post, thinking of having my treatment at woking bit worried about the waiting list thow i have read that it could take 6 months just for the appointment,i didn't reponsed very well with my previous ivf cycles so bit worried incase they say egg donation probably be years to wait for that kind of treatment .
I have just been told that i have hydrosalpinx which may of been the reason for failled ivf in the past and also could of caused to my misscarage,as anyone at woking had hydrosalpinx if so did they treat this by removal of the tube or did they drain the fluid it would be interesting to know because where i went for my ivf they must of just left it there so i didn't stand much chance of success

Good luck to all of you on 2ww 

IVF x2 BFN
ectopic Natural lost right Tube
misscarage Natural
Blocked left tube (hydrosalpinx)


----------



## mb05 (Apr 12, 2005)

Cecilie - Very best wishes for tomorrow.....hope all goes well.....take it easy after......
Take care and lots of positive wishes to all woking ladies,
Natalie
xx


----------



## Sally W (Sep 19, 2005)

Cecile
Good luck for tomorrow....thinking of you.x
Sallyxxx


----------



## hobiegirl (Sep 1, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I tested negative today which was no surprise.By day 9 of the 2ww I had a migraine which is normal for me pre-period and also some spotting.
It was a bad mig and by the time I recovered fri evening the spotting was heavier and I had my period over the weekend.
Things went wrong early on and I suspect from smt I read in the Zita West book that I may have progesterone/prolactin problems as I have most of the symptoms.
Does anyone know anything about this?

Best wishes to everyone.

Chris x


----------



## mb05 (Apr 12, 2005)

so sorry to hear your news, Chris....sending you big hugs and lots of thoughts and wishes......
Natalie
x


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hello Woking Ladies

Chris    I've PMed you Honey. 
Natalie and Sally - thank you for your good wishes. I'm about half way through 2ww now, and feel OK, but quite hormonal and a bit disorientated! I haven't been online for a week or so and have got a bit lost with everything - Where are you two up to in your treatments??
Mickie - have you had your et yet?
Sue- hope you're OK  
Nuttyfruit - what was your test result??
Sculley - hello    

Cecilie x


----------



## Mickie (Mar 30, 2005)

Hi Cecilie
I had my baseline scan last Friday and they were very happy with me. Started menopur on Saturday and all is going well, except they sting a bit. I am still feeling low  and very tearful, but i am sure it is the hormones. I really hope your cycle is positive for you. I am back on Friday for another scan to see how many follicles i have, so i will let you know how i get on.

Good luck to all the other Woking girls who are on their 2 week waite. 
Mickie


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Oh Mickie - you're onto the exciting bit now! I hope the menopur will lift your spirits - I know a lot of people feel very low on the down regging drugs. I'm sure things will get better now. 
So Friday is the first of the post-it scans - I hope all goes well and that you have lots of lovely growing follies.  
Cecilie x


----------



## Sally W (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Cecile
I am 13+5 weeks pg with twins, should maybe leave this thread as ive now been discharged from the nuffield, and am now a "normal" pregnancy..... but I like to pop in and see how everyone else is doing.
I really pray you get the BFP you deserve.
Good Luck.
Sally


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi Sally
I should have just ready your signature shouldn't I??  
I totally blame the drugs. Is it just me or does everyone else feel totally dippy on them. My short term memory is appalling and I struggle to hold a conversation!
Anyway - it's lovely that you're keeping in touch with the board - and so very exciting that you're having twins!! Are you still under Mr Curtis at the Royal Surrey as it's twins? And what does 13+5 mean?

Cecilie x


----------



## Sally W (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Cecile
13+5 is 13 weeks 5 days pg....
I was under Mr Riddle, who dosent practice at RSCH so have had to get a new consultant.
How are you doing on the 2WW....It was just the worst time ever.....What is your test date.
Take Care
Sally


----------



## mb05 (Apr 12, 2005)

Cecilie....hope all is going well on the 2ww.....it's horrendous isn't it....it feels like forever...anyway I am sending you lots of positive vibes....take it easy.

I am back to Woking next week for another blood test...following our last IVF I had to have one straight away and another a month later....testing for Hughes syndrome....and then we see Mr Riddle on the 14th dec..our anniversary...so I hope the news isn't too bad!! I don't know about you girls but I tend to cry everytime I see Mr Riddle whether it's good, bad or no news at all!!!! Perhaps it's just me!!

anyway.. hope you are all well...take care
Natalie
xx


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Sally - my test date is 7th - a week today. Feels like a lifetime at the moment. Funny how IVf just makes you wish your life away...

Natalie - I do hope the results on the 14th are good. WHat is Hughes syndrome??

Is Mr Riddle a particularly sympathetic man? Just plain scary? Mr Curtis doesn't so much make me cry as just giggle like a silly schoolgirl. There's something a bit dashing and at the same time headmaster-ish about him  

Cecilie x


----------



## Sally W (Sep 19, 2005)

Mr Riddle is very nice, straight to the point, and optomisic.dont know about sympathy as i always managed to hold back the tears til we had left the clinic.
usually around 1/2 way home so DH had to pull over and give me a cuddle
More of the headmaster bit than the dashing, never seen me Curtis so i cant comment on him
Sallyx


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hello Woking Ladies  

How's everyone today?

I've nothing to report - just waiting to test....

Love and  

Cecilie x x


----------



## Mickie (Mar 30, 2005)

Hello everyone
I went for my first scan today and i have 7 follicles. Just hope all goes well for e/c next friday. Did anyone else go to the Nuffield this morning for anything. It was quite busy so thought maybe if you were there you could tell me and we could describe what we look like, and maybe recognise each other next time etc.

Good luck to everyone. My thoughts are with you all.
Hope you all have a lovely weekend.
Mickie


----------



## Sally W (Sep 19, 2005)

How are you feeling Cecile.......Its a terrible wait isnt it?
Sally


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi

Mickie - 7 follies is pretty good. Have they changed your dose of Menopur?     for EC next Friday. 

Sally - I'm not too bad thank you. I was really tempted to test this morning because I just want to get it over and done with, but I'm glad I didn't now    Yes, the waiting is terrible, but at least you know when it's going to end - the worst waiting I've had to do so far is for AF when she won't come... How are you feeling? Have you told all your friends and family about the twins now? Are they over the moon for you?

C x


----------



## Sally W (Sep 19, 2005)

Im quite a vocal (others say gobby  )....so most of my close friends and family knew about the treatment anyway, so they all knew about the BFP almost as soon as we did.  It has been lovely telling everyone now thought, and not worring if i am looking a bit larger in the tummy department, coz if they ask i will proudly tell them im expecting.
I have been really lucky, no (well not much) morning sickness, although i do get really tired.....its a nightmare at the mo coz i want to stay up to watch I'm a celebrity (sad i know), and it finishes way past my bed time these days 
I tested the day before i should have and got the BFP, but i wouldnt have done it any earlier in case it gave a false reading.
Anyway, good luck for Wednesday, i hope Santa brings you an early Christmas pressie
Sally


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Thanks Sally


----------



## SueB71 (Nov 4, 2005)

Morning everyone!!  

Alas, I didn't have a miracle natural pregnancy this month....humpf!!!  Got AF a few days ago.  The good thing was that it was only a 33 day cycle though! So I rang the clinic yesterday and we're going in for our treatment planning meeting on 12th Dec.  I'll start DRing on 20th Dec.  So an alcohol-free Christmas and New Year for me!  In fact...I've decided to give it up from day 1 of this cycle.  What a pain in the *rse...but all in a good cause!!

Hobiegirl - I'm so sorry that you got a negative.  It's so frustrating isn't it.  I was convinced I was pg this month and made DH drive around with me for an hour on Sunday looking for a 24 hr chemist that sells hpts!!  Eventually found one...but the test was negative.  Very disappointing. I suppose I should be getting used to it - every month for the last 3 years, but it's still hard though isn't it, esp when it's an IVF cycle.

Mickie - 7 follies!!  Fab!!    They aim for between 5 and 15, so you sound spot on!!  I had 21 last time and had mild OHSS - was very bloated and couldn't fit into any of my clothes!  Luckily it was summer so I could wear lots of tent like dresses and flowing skirts with elasticated waists!!  When do you think EC will be?  Are you having acupuncture?

Cecilie - So you're in the "lovely" 2ww stage!!   Are you taking it easy?  You made me laugh with the comments about Mr Curtis!!  I had Mr Riddle on my 1st cycle then Mr Curtis on the 2nd.  To be honest though, I preferred Mr C, but he was only "standing in" while Mr R was on holiday, so Mr R is my main consultant.  I find Mr R a bit scary.  He makes a comment and then leaves a big gap after the sentence and you don't know if he wants you to make a comment back - I don't know if he leaves the "pause" for effect, or something, but I normally just blab any old rubbish back at him to stop myself feeling uncomfortable!!  Oh...at the same time as the "pause" he kind of "stares" at you as well!  Does anyone else feel like that  As long as the IVF works I don't care who does it!!  Mr C is lovely though - and yes, very dashing!!

Natalie - good luck with the blood test.  I've heard of a few people talking about Hughes syndrome.  Isn't it the same as anti-phospholipid syndrome or something?  Where the blood is quite thick?  I've got a friend who takes heparin when she's cycling.  Do your fingers go white in the cold?

Sally - well done on getting a positive!!  That's encouraging news!!  I hope you enjoy the rest of the pregnancy!  let us know how you get on!!

Nuttyfruit - how are you doing?

Well we're off to Devon today for a week for our "late" summer holiday!!... We had such a 'mare with the being "in limbo" throughout most of the summer when I was pg & then m/c'd that I just didn't really go out of the house much!!  So...hopefully we'll have a lovely relaxing time, with lots of walking & exploring!  Just hope it's not too cold!!  BRRRR!

Love
Suexxx


----------



## Mickie (Mar 30, 2005)

Good morning everyone
Went for another scan this morning. I now have 11 follicles. feeling a lot better about it. Last time i ended with 18 follicles, so i will just have to see what Wednesday brings when i have my last scan. Egg collection is definately on Friday. Am a bit nervous / excited, but will be glad when the injections are over. Then i will have the dreaded two week waite.

I hope everyone else is feeling ok.

Here is some     for everyone.

Mickie


----------



## Sally W (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Cecile
How are you doing?
Hope you are well!!!!! and no af.....
Thinking of you
Sally


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi Everyone  

I just lost a long post with all the personals which I unfortunately now don't have time to retype - sorry  

Just wanted to let you know that I tested a bit early  
and got a  

I can't believe it - it's the weirdest most amazing feeling...

Wishing you all loads of love and dust.
Will post again soon with personals!

Cecilie x x x


----------



## Seven (Nov 30, 2004)

Cecilie,

Congratulations thats fantastic news,  Im so pleased for you.

Katie


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Thanks Katie   How are you?


----------



## Seven (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi,  im ok thanks, had a Laparoscopy and Hysteroscopy on monday to see if there was any endo or polpys etc causing early bleeding,  got the all clear which is good in one respect but frustrating in another as was hoping for some answers!

Had our review meeting a couple of weeks ago and Mr R thought we responsed too quickly so we will do things a bit diffently next time,  maybe feb or march.

Look after yourself and take things easy precious cargo on board!

Katie


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

I know it's frustrating not having answers   I hope they can adjust your drugs etc to make a better cycle in Feb/March. Keep in touch and let us know how you get on.

Cecilie x


----------



## mb05 (Apr 12, 2005)

Congratulations, Cecilie.....take it easy....
Natalie
x


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Thanks Natalie


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hello All  

Just wondering how everyone's doing. 

Mickie - your 2ww must be nearly over??

Sue - you back from Devon yet?

How's everyone else?

My news - I'm good - feeling much the same as usual but with super-sore (.)(.) and some weird appetite fads. My 6 week scan is a week today.

Cecilie x


----------



## Seven (Nov 30, 2004)

hi everyone,  cold and frosty morning here for anyone on there way to Woking.

Cecilie hope you are well,  are you feeling nervous for your scan tomorrow.  How many embies did they put back,  any chance of twins?

Hope everyone is doing well and looking forward to a relaxing christmas.

Katie


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi Katie and everyone else

I'm really looking forward to the scan tomorrow - I'd like to know that the emby's in the right place!! It could be twins.... 

I'll post tomorrow to let you know how it went.

Hope everyone's ok.

Cecilie x


----------



## Sally W (Sep 19, 2005)

Cecile
Sallyx


----------



## ludwig (Jun 20, 2005)

SueB71 said:


> Morning everyone!!
> 
> Alas, I didn't have a miracle natural pregnancy this month....humpf!!!  Got AF a few days ago. The good thing was that it was only a 33 day cycle though! So I rang the clinic yesterday and we're going in for our treatment planning meeting on 12th Dec. I'll start DRing on 20th Dec. So an alcohol-free Christmas and New Year for me! In fact...I've decided to give it up from day 1 of this cycle. What a pain in the *rse...but all in a good cause!!
> 
> ...


Hi Sue,
Just reading through your comments about Mr R and was so glad that somone else was a little 'perplexed' by him! I have only met him once but I also felt that he was trying to scare me and I was not comfortable with that. I came to the conclusion he was trying to suss me out as to whether I would be strong enough mentally to go through IVF. I am sure he couldn't do the job he is doing if his heart wasn't in it so I think we must have faith in him. Maybe you will be lucky next time and get the 'dishy' Mr C at your next appointment!
 
Best wishes


----------



## Seven (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi everyone,  hope you all had a lovely restful christmas and looking forward to a new year.

Love

Katie


----------



## saz24 (May 3, 2005)

hi girlies,
  well i got my af on xmas day and i phoned the nuffield this am and i have my treatment plan booked for the 16 of jan and i'll also get my drugs and start down-regging that night, oh my god i'm soooooo excited and nervous at the same time!!!!    if anyone has any advice please feel free to give it!!


----------



## mb05 (Apr 12, 2005)

Happy New Year to all the Woking Ladies!!!
May 2006 be a happy and healthy year for all....and may our dreams and wishes come true,
Best Wishes
Natalie
x


----------



## SueB71 (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Woking gals!!   

Hope you all had a fab Christmas!!   I started DRing on 20th Dec so have been trying lots of alcohol-free drinks over the Christmas period!  Alcohol free Becks is my favourite, but I also like the FRE wine.  The Eisberg is sparkling, so you can almost pretend it is champers!!  (yeah, right!)

Have been having the odd headache and mood swing, but no hot flushes!  It was hard meeting up with my SIL as she's now 25 wks pg (or something like that) which is what I would have been if I hadn't m/c'd in Sept.  

How are the rest of you?  It's been pretty quiet on here.

Cecilie - how did the scan go?  Hope everything's going ok?

Mickie/Nuttyfruit - how did you get on with your cycles?

Hobiegirl - sorry to hear about your negative.  How are you feeling now?

Njs - how did the review go with Mr R?  Have you got Hughes Syndrome?  What will you do next?

Sally W - glad to hear your pg is progressing well!

Stringcat - Bummer that the lap & Hysteroscopy didn't throw up any answers, but maybe it'll help if the clinic change your drugs regime next time to stop you responding so quickly?  They changed mine from the 1st to the 2nd cycle and it made an amazing difference.  I had poor quality eggs in the first cycle, that weren't v mature, and had only 2 embies.  Then they upped my menopur and profasi and I ended up with 14 fert embies!

Ludwig - yay!!  Glad I'm not the only person who thought Mr R was a bit ..."intense"!  But who cares if he does the job, eh? When are you cycling again?

Saz24 - Good luck with your treatment!!  I'm due to have 2 frosties put back on 20th Jan, so we'll be going through this madness together!!

Lossa love
Suexx


----------



## ludwig (Jun 20, 2005)

Hello Ladies,

Happy New Year to you all, here's hoping 2006 is a lucky year for everyone  

We are in tomorrow for our plan (first IVF cycle - self funding) so will no doubt be told what drugs, when and the big "How much ££££?". We have had a good rest over Christmas and are fully recharged and ready to go.


----------



## Sally W (Sep 19, 2005)

Hello Girls
Anyone heard from Cecilie?
x


----------



## Seven (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi Sally,

I have sent her a PM but havent heard back.  

Hope you are well

Katie x


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning ladies

can I gate crash  

I have endo and have been ttc for 3 years to no avail. I have my first consultation with Mr Riddle early March and wondered if anyone has seen him and their views. Partner went last week for sperm sample and hated every minute of it. He doesnt think he did much and found it all to "clinical" Good job he doesnt have endo and can see what else we will have to do  
I felt really weird going into the clinic. Havent been in one before. Odd, I cant explain but excited at the same time. I kinda know through reading what you have to do but how long after the consultation do they start treatment

thanks and and may our dreams come true and congrats to those that has

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## beckers (Dec 20, 2005)

I am waiting for Woking Nuffield to recieve my Doctors referral for IVF. The first time I ever spoke to them to get general info they said 2 months till consultation and then treatment would begin about 2 months after that(about may time) 

I phoned them today to see if they had recieved the referral, and the lady I spoke to told me there was a waiting list untill July just for the consultation. She seemed surprised that I had been told 2 months.

Although I did ask her if I could get in sooner because I am hoping to be eligible to share my eggs, and she said yes. I forgot to ask her how much sooner though.

I know most of you on this post are with the Woking Nuffield so I am hoping for the benefit of your knowledge. How long did you have to wait for consultation, and start of treatment? and was it with egg share?

Also I have been reading quite a few posts about Woking Nuffield on here, and have now become quite worried about having Mr Riddle as my consultant. Any info on your experiences with him (good or bad) will be very much apreaciated. A few days ago I read someones post and they said that they preferred Mr C, the other consultant. Has any one else found this. Someone else said that they found Mr Riddle 'scary'


    Julie xx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Julie

I know what you mean about the worry Mr Riddle. I am referred to him too and seeing him beg of March this year. I posted below but yet to get any responses on how people found him. I dont know if I can change to Mr Curtis or not. It is soo expensive and worrying and like you, I want to know I am doing the best for myself and future that I can. I was referred in August 2005, original consultation May 2006 but phoned up and asked to be put on the cancellation waiting list. I got a call late December to say they had a space in march and obviously took that one. My partner went this week for his sperm sample and didnt like it at all, poor thing  Didnt think he did too well, but I suppose we will see in March. I dont think I could cope with an un-sympathetic person at this point and time. Its taken me years to get here. I know they probably see, hear and deal with it everyday but this is very daunting for me and my partner, going into the complete unknown. Lets hope we get some replies. I am sure we will, good or bad.

speak soon
love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## ludwig (Jun 20, 2005)

Hi everyone!

I feel a bit responsible for maybe casting a shadow of doubt in peoples minds about Mr R and I thought it was only fair to try and put you at ease by telling you all that I was told he has the same level of good results as the other consultant, Mr C.   And after all good results are what we all want and I would hate to think I have caused anyone to have doubts!  Maybe he was having a bad day when I saw him - he is human after all.  Personally I chose Woking mainly because they have such good results and so far I cannot fault the service they provide and our fabby nurse - Ann. Keep the faith ladies.   

SueB71 - I start my first ever D/R on 12th January.  Was mighty scared of the needle I was shown for my injections!!! Must try to be brave........... do you have any tips that might help me?


----------



## thelamb (Jan 1, 2006)

Hello, this is our first post here. We have been hovering around for a while, reading bits and pieces.

We are due to start isci at the Woking Nuffield around February/March and have already had the initial and implications consultations and the sperm analysis there. We have Mr Riddle as our consultant and feel we have to add our thoughts to the ongoing Mr R debate... We have found him to be very informative, friendly and think he has a very dry sense of humour. Maybe it is this that other people have thought to be a little 'scary'. He was very sympathetic to our cause, but reassuring and helpfully factual. We found this meeting with him to be far superior to any consultations we have had before (on the NHS). We would have no hestitations in recommending him to anyone. We hope that our experiences can allay any fears people may have of him. We have looked back at posts about him, and there does not seem to be anything really that bad said about him, just a - we thought - humorous post about him being 'headmaster'ish. It is quite sad to think that he could get a bad name for himself when he is, as far as we know and have experienced, a really nice and committed professional.

On the topic of the Woking Nuffield, the nurses have all been very helpful so far and our only complaint would be that the waiting room was too hot! But then again, we did sit right next to the radiator!

Also, No One enjoys Sperm Tests, where ever they are! Everybody knows what your DF/DH is doing in that room, and then they have to shuffle out with very little dignity intact!


----------



## Seven (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Hope you are all well and nice to welcome some new people.

We had our first IVF in October and unfortunately BFP though we did get some good embies, so positive for next time.

We have seen Mr R from our first consultation and he did my Lap & hysteroscopy just before xmas and both me and DH been really happy with him.  He has been supportive and professional,  he didnt jump into sending us for surgery when he could of, and he was considered but informed in everything.  I think they do work on a pretty tight timescale up on the Victoria Wing especially since their results have ended up in them becoming so much more popular,  but I think he is good.  Havent met Mr C so cant compared,  but Im happy with Mr R.  He is the best we have seen either NHS or the private clinic we had our IUI. He gets our vote! 

Julie,  being on egg share should get you fast tracked a bit,  it did us even though we couldnt in the end as they found during the tests I carry the CF gene,  however once you have first  consultatnt you are in the system so everything else happens quicker.  We had our first cons in July and IVF Sept / Oct.

They all just want the best for you and the feeling I get there more than anywhere else I have been is that it isnt about money and volume of clients but achieving the results.

Good luck everyone,  hope to meet some of you this year when we have our 2nd try.

Katie xx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Thank you ladies for re-assuring me somewhat. I am due to see him on 7th March for initial consultation. Partner did the sperm test last week and hated every minute of it, said he doesnt think he did much   Poor guy was so embarrassed and we went on a Wednesday of which they said is very busy, and it was  

Ah well, no doubt a drop in the ocean compared to whats to come!!!

thanks again and love and luck to all

cheesyb
xx


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hello  

Sorry to have been silent for so long. I've been unable to go online till now - here's what happened at Christmas:  (sorry to repeat for those of you who kindly PMed me!)

The day I went for my six week scan I started to bleed really heavily, but there was a little heart beating on the screen so Anne sent me home and told to have bed rest until the bleeding had stopped for 48 hours. Which turned out to be not till 27th December. In fact the bleeding got much worse - big clots like golf balls - (sorry TMI!). So everyone including Lindsey - was feeling pretty negative when I went for another scan on 28th - but amazingly the little bean was still in there!! 

So what happened was that there had been two embryos in there but one gave up at six weeks (the six week scan showed two sacs but only one had a heart beat).

So the remaining bean will be 9 weeks tomorrow and all seems well!! After my endless bedrest we took some holiday so today is my first day back on line... 

Sorry for the "me" post - I'll do personals soon when I've had a chance to read the thread properly. Great to see so many new Woking girls!

Love, Cecilie x


----------



## hobiegirl (Sep 1, 2005)

Hi all,
I haven't been on this site since I got a bfn but am getting ready to do it all over again mid Feb...anyone else going to be doing a flare at this time?
I saw Mr C for a follow up in December and he has me on metformin now as I have some insulin resistance and pco.
Anyone else on metformin??
It turns out that our embies were grade 3 last time so not good...must do better!
Hopefully the metformin and new flare protocol involving cetrocide will do it.If not I guess I will have to accept that at 40 my eggs are just not good enough..

Cecilie-OMG!!!You have had a roller coaster of a ride.I am so relieved to hear that your little bean is still there.What a litlle survivor!
So sorry that it looks like you lost one of them though..
Make sure you really take it easy for a while although that little bean looks determined to stay!!
Hope you got my email.I haven't been online since the 14th Dec cos after moving house the broadband wouldn't work and has only just been fixed..grrr!

Sue-sorry for delay in replying.I needed a total mental break from ivf so wasn't checking messasge board but am much better now thanks.
Hope you are doing ok and have fingers crossed for your upcoming FET.

Katie- hi to you.When are you going to try again?

Ludwig-the needle isn't as bad as you think.My dh did my jabs and I barely felt some of them and they were never really painful.
I put aloevera gel on mine afterwards which was very soothing.
Good luck with your cycle!

Hi to everyone else and good luck! 

Chris


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Ladies

being new to IVF and having first consultation with Riddle in March. Is there any tips or key questions I should ask?

thanks as ever for your help

p.s anyone at Woking who has endo aswell?

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## ludwig (Jun 20, 2005)

Hi all,

Cecilie - Just wanted to say good luck and I hope everything works out well.  You obviously have a little fighter of bean! Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

cheesyb - I have endo and my consultant is Dr Riddle. I have always found him pleasant, encouraging and informative. He's quite matter of fact, doesn't really dwell on the emotional aspects of things but then I quite like that! Everyone at Woking is fab and have always answered any questions I've had.
I'm on day 7 of stimming and have my first scan today, hoping to see some follicles as recently I've swelled up to unexpected proportions and can barely zip up my work trousers  .


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

thanks Nibbles.

Is this your first go at IVF? What stage endo are you and did you have it removed before as my gynae wont cause said it would cause too much scar tissue.

I dont know what stimming means...yet...  Sure I will find out in March. How long after the consultation did you start treatment cause I am getting Married in August and gonna give it one shot before the wedding.
Good luck today, I hope you get the results you want and always deserve. Let me know how you get on.

Sorry to others if I have gone of the trail a little here.
lots of love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi CheesyB

The basics of a normal IVF cycle is this:
On day 21 of your cycle you start taking a down regulating drug (either by injection or by sniffing, depending on the type of drug your consultant thinks is best for you). You take this drug for about 2-3 weeks then you have a scan, called a baseline scan, to check that your ovaries have shut down completely - ie are not trying to produce any follilcles. 
If everything's shut down then you start the drugs that stimulate the ovaries to produce follicles - we refer to these drugs as "stimming drugs". This is also an injection - and you continue with the down regulating drugs as well as the stimulating ones. Whilst you are "stimming" (for 1-2 weeks) you will be scanned regularly and the size and number of your follicles will be measured. When there are enough follicles and they are big enough in size you stop taking all the drugs for a day then you have a last injection of a special drug that matures the eggs ready for collection. The next day you go for egg collection (under general anasthetic at the Nuffield), and two days later, all being well, you will have two fertilised eggs put back inside your uterus (embryo transfer).

Phew! Sorry to go on - just thought it might be useful for you to know roughly what happens. The whole thing takes about a month from day 21 to embryo transfer. If you tell Mr Riddle when you go for your initial consultation that you'd like to start as soon as possible then there's no reason why you can't start the down regulating drugs on the first day 21 after your meeting. I was on day 14 when I had my first consultation with Mr Curtis and I started the drugs a week later...

Make sure all your tests are up to date though - they can't start treatment until they're all done.

Good luck!

Cecilie x


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

thansk Cecline

that helps alot, thanks!

Why do you take stimming and de-reg drugs as the same time? Doesnt make sense to me, probably just being thick  
Had all my blood tests in December, so should be ok for that. Good luck for you, hows it going?

thanks again
love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

I think they do the d-reg and stim at the same time to maintain better control. I know it sounds mad - I never really got a detailed answer to that one  

I'm fine thank you - I'm 9 weeks pregnant today, and feeling pretty good.

Love,
Cecilie x


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Cheesyb, I have severe endo and had to have it all removed by laparoscopy (was done in January last year). We had to wait for three months for our first IVF consultation but after that could start pretty much straight away only holidays and Xmas were in the way so I started sniffing day before Xmas eve!

Scan today went fine, I have 18 (!) follicles ranging from 8-13mm and a number of smaller ones. A little too good, Mr Riddle might lower my Menopur dose, just waiting for his call now. All going well its egg retrieval on Wednesday!!!


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Forgot - I asked today why I had to take down reg drugs at the same time as stimming and the answer was to prevent over stimulating


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

thanks ladies. I am worried about having not had the severe endo removed. I have waited so long for this appt and dont want to be turned away after the consultation because of it. Phoned the clinic and they said its ok but really depends what Riddle says. I have an appt at Heatherwood tomorrow with a new gynae, 6th in 2 years. If I have to repeat the last 3 years history all over again, i will go potty   Although I suppose a second opinion from the last gynae who say no to removing prior to IVF is a positive.

thanks all again
Good luck Nibbles and congrats Cecline, you must be over the moon  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Nibbles - glad your scan was good today. Well done on your 18 follicles.       for your EC on wednesday.

Cecilie


----------



## Seven (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi everyone,  good to see Woking is active!

Cecilie,  great to have you back and with such positive news.

Cheesy,  hope your appointment at Heatherwood goes ok.

Nibbles - 18 follicles is great and with some already at 13mm there should be some fantastic ones on Wednesday.

Chris,  that BFN really knocks you doesnt it!  Im hoping to have another go in end February,  just got to et myself felling a bit more positive about it.

Love

Katie xx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning ladies

hope you dont mind me posting the outcome at Heatherwood, sorry its so long, wont do it again!  

I left work at 2pm for the 3pm appt and arrived at 2.45pm, was called at 2.55pm and thought blimey thats a first normally wait ages. Anyway, it was not to see the consultant but for another TV Scan. Good job I did my waxing the day before 
Anyway, the scan lady said the right tube was inflammed with a number of large cysts. Told her the right tube I know is blocked and she said ok but there is alot of trapped fluid in there aswell. The cervix is fine and the endo wall thickness is good and as it should be or the time of my cycle D25. After Mr Probe, I wee'd 6 times although my bladder was empty before the scan and waited back in the waiting room. We were eventually seen at 4.30pm. It happens everytime, I rush to leave work to get there on time and can be waiting up to 2hours most times. It is frustrating. Thank god it was a TV scan and not external, I would have wet my pants!! Anyway, eventually got in to see this new lady and I was surprised her english was fab and she administered IVF for 2 years at Guys in London. Great, I thought, she knows what she's talking about. Explained she was my 6th gynae in 2 years and how I had been pushed from pillar to post with drugs and ops etc.. she was amazed I had had 4 laps and no removal. Anyway, she confirmed the severity of the endo but said as I am going for fertility in March, that removing the endo would not aid fertility treatment at all as it would create more scar tissue and adhensions and with egg collection, they basically by-pass the endo (if any on the ovaries) to collect the follicles and dont touch the tubes anyway. She again recommended ICSI cause partner has low sperm count and motility. She told him twice in the meeting quite clinically of this and he went very, very, very quiet! She also said that where my endo is, she feels if there was not a male factor, I would have most certainly concieved by now. Also confirmed that I should NOT have been put on clomid especially if partner has a low count. Thats what I thought when I saw the previous dumb locom  I felt sorry for him at this point but continued with the flow of conversation. I even mentioned he had given up smoking which she congratulated him on but said his count is VERY low. Wish I had of asked now what it was! She also asked if I get discharge like urine but clear, thought this was just CM but she said could be an overflow of the fluid from the right tube and to make the fertility consultant aware as could cause problems with the pregnancy. So in conclusion, she rates the Woking Nuffield highly and feel because of my age, we should be ok.
After appt walking to the car, and rather angry Simon said, NOTHING WRONG WITH ME, THEY DONT KNOW WHAT THEY ARE TALKING ABOUT" I said, look, we both have problems, we both know what we gotta do, so forget about it, no-ones fault, move on and do the best we can. I did mean what I said BUT he has been told this 4 times now and will not accept it  He will have to at the clinic, like it or not. We just want a baby and whatever it takes, we'll do, simple as that! He was very quiet on the way home, we didnt get back till gone 6pm which is madness from leaving work at 2pm. The hospital is only 20 minutes away in Ascot! Made some dinner, gave him some time alone, he was rather quiet! Watched Terminator in bed, tried for some loving but got the "I am tired" crap, then bingo, 30 minutes later, what a ride..................... every cloud has a silver lining  

p.s the new Ascot racecourse is coming along beautifully. Defo a girls day out at the races next year!!

So until March.... cheers!!!
love to all
cheesyb


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Morning Ladies

Cheesy - thanks for sharing your experiences of yesterday! I'm glad you've been reassured about the Nuffield. I think it's great, and I think most other patients there agree. There's very rarely a wait there. Once only I had to wait nearly and hour. All other appts there have been fairly prompt. And everyone there is really helpful and reassuring.

Your poor DH. He sounds like he's really struggling to come to terms with his IF...  I think men find it much harder to accept infertility than women, despite the fact that women are nearly always more keen to have children than men... Their virility really does equate to their masculinity in their minds. The Nuffield has a free counselling service - don't know at which point in the process we're allowed to use it, but it might be worth finding out?  You're going to need DH's support and some looking after whilst you're having treatment. It's going to be hard for him to give you that if he's still struggling with his own stuff.

SOunds like the advice you've been given ref. your endo is to just ignore it pre-treatment. That's good news - one less operation/procedure to deal with! My advice, for what it's worth, is to do a half an hour or so of brisk walking every day and avoid mucus forming foods like dairy, wheat and sugar. These are simple things you can do to prevent your endo getting worse. It will also help get your body into top shape before IVF.

Didn't mean to post such a long one - sorry!

Hope everyone else is ok.

Love, Cecilie x


----------



## hobiegirl (Sep 1, 2005)

Cheesy-Wow, what a process you had to go through.I think your experiences at Woking should be easier.I have had one round of IVF and found them very good although there were certain nurses I found more informative than others.
Good to know you can move on without an op.The DH's really go thru it with fertility probs.I had to tread very carefully with mine whenever the little swimmers were discussed!

Cecilie-so glad to hear you are feeling good at 9wks!It's so nice to have a success story.It gives me hope!Look after yourself and your determined little bean.

Katie-You're right.The BFN hits very hard and takes a while to recover from as it feels like a lost pregnancy.Those embies were so real to me when I was carrying them.I wish I had known that they were not great quality and then I would have been a bit more realistic.Next time round I will be asking a lot more questions at ET.Just hope the Metformin will do the trick!
We may be cycling similar times as I am doing next one around mid Feb..
Are you doing anything different next time?

Nibbles- hope EC went well and they got some good eggs and that ET went smoothly too. 

I'm building up my dose on Metformin and not feeling too bad.Think I must be getting used to it although I have a way to gnly on half a pill twice daily and need to get to 1 pill 3 times day.
Going skiing on 21st jan for a week which will be great pre-ivf thing to do.Will be a bit of a wimp and do easy stuff as can't afford to break anything!


Hi to everyone else!

Chris


----------



## cambee (Nov 4, 2005)

Hello all,

New person here to the site so I hope you don't mind me butting in.   

We're due to start our first ICSI cycle at Woking next month (we were delayed from September as I had to have a cystectomy) and I've been thinking about having some acupuncture (very nervously as yes, I hate needles   but I've heard that it can help a lot.  I just wondered if anybody can tell me how to find an acupuncturist who specialises in infertility nearby and what I should expect during a treatment? 

Thank you and good luck to you all and if I'm posting in the wrong place then please let me know.  

Cambee


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Afternoon ladies - hope all is well

thanks for the reply Cecile. He is just kinda ignoring it atm which is fine, wont be long again before he cant. I just dont understand why he wont accept it 

Anyway looking forward to starting asap as getting Married in August and gonna give it one shot before the wedding. Been together 13 years and ttc 3, how funny to walk down the isle "up the duff" , how ironic  

Welcome Cambee - havent had accupuncture but may start when start ICSI late March - good luck xx
Katie ((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))))
Chris - have a fab time skiing  
Nibbles - hope it went well, how did you get on

love to all and apologies if I missed anyone, still new and getting use to web layout
love cheesyb
xx


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Wow, cheesy, what a journey you've had so far - hopefully will be more straightforward from now on! It sounds like your DH is in denial, it can be hard to accept that there's something wrong so just be gentle with him and let him take his time, would be my advice! 
Good luck to both of you  

I went for my second stimms scan today and it didn't feel too positive, same number of follicles (1 but only 4 or 5 were in the doubles and the nurse wasn't sure if we can do EC as planned on Wednesday. Is this normal, or something I need to worry about? We're actually doing icsi, not ivf, so need as many mature eggs as possible (sorry I know this is the ivf thread but I couldn't find a Woking-one on the icsi chat  )


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Dont worrry Nibbles, I probably have to do ICSI as well cause of partner's low sperm  

How often do you have to be scanned and stuff cause I work full time? Boss is aware but I dont really know the timeframes myself as yet.   18 is good isnt it? what do you mean by double?

Good luck, everything crossed for you

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

sorry ladies,


meant to say, is anyone getting any free goes on the NHS, apparently I am not entitled to a penny in berks as I am under 36 years old. Makes me so cross when a friend of a friend has 3 by different fellas and has just been offerred one on NHS cause she is over 36. But she already has children  

Sorry I just get frustrated with the postcode lottery and not all the factors fairly taken into account. I have to get a loan for this and with getting married in August, good job gotta give up drinking and smoking. Lucky if I will be able to afford beans on toast!!! 

Sorry moan over!
love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Cheesy-
At the moment I'm going in every other day, I haven't told my boss what I'm up to and it's becoming increasingly difficult to hide! I too work fulltime and it's a 2hr round trip to do the scans... Looking at my treatment plan there's a total of 4 scans scheduled (I've had 3 so far) but there might be a 5th one as well, EC which is a full day off and probably the following day as well to recover, and ET which in theory is quick but I'll take that day off too. Double means some of the follicles are big enough to be measured in double figures (eg 17x13mm) and preferably we need lots of those - from what I understand anyway, I am certainly not an expert


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Nibbles - Try not to worry about the size of your follicles just yet. Presumably you're going for another scan on monday? A lot can change over the weekend. This is all quite a normal part of the ivf/icsi rollercoaster unfortunately... Did Mr Riddle lower your menopure dose in the end? It's all just a massive balancing act, and I guess they might adjust your menopur dose again if progress has slowed too much. Quite often the plan changes half way thorough the process - drug doses change and dates for EC change too. Just sit tight and try to roll with the punches. I know it's hard, but just remember that they only abandon a cycle completely in very, very few cases, so in all likelihood it'll all come out in the wash and you'll get to EC. You can always call the Victoria Wing and chat to one of the nurses if you need to...

Welcome Cambee   Great to have more people on the thread. Loads of   with your ICSI cycle next month. Sorry you've had to postpone - the waiting is so frustrating isn't it?  Don't worry about acupuncture needles - they don't really hurt, and it's really helpful during IVF. But then I'm a bit biased as I'm an acupuncturist!    You can find a list of registered acupuncturists on the following site: www.acupuncture.org.uk 

Chris - lovely to hear your news. I'm glad you're not finding the Metformin too traumatic - I know some people feel really ill on it. Great news about your skiing holiday! I'd so love to go, but have decided to give it a miss this year. I had always planned to go skiing if it coincided with second trimester of pg as I think the fresh air would be great, and I love skiing so much.... However, I've decided it's not that sensible given everything we've been through to get this far. Taking one year off isn't going to kill me and this baby's too precious...

Cheesy - after you've been on the stimming drugs for about a week you have scans pretty much every day for about a week. But as I mention above IVF is a real moveable feast, so you have to be quite flexible about time off... And it's best to take time off work completely for EC and ET (and the day between these 2) as well as about a week off work after ET to rest and allow the embies to implant...

I was offered a free go with my local health authority in Surrey - but the offer came through after I was already on the private system so I didn't take it. The criteria in Surrey are very different, you have to UNDER 38 (or 39?) and neither you or DP can have any living children. 

Katie - how are you today?

Hi to everyone else too.

Cecilie x


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Cecilie, thanks for the reassurance, just what I needed to hear!! I'm still on the same dose, and I do have another scan on Monday. Hopefully they'll all grow fat over the weekend  

I just got a call to say they can't find my smear test result anywhere and that it's too late to have it done now. It must have been missed out somewhere along the line of the millions of things that needed testing but I am so surprised because the nurses have been through my files several times and always said everything was in order. Is this going to be a problem for me?


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Funnily enough, I did get my smear done just before I started treatment, and they asked me twice at the Nuffield for a copy, (which I have sitting at home), but I kept forgetting. So they still don't have a copy and it hasn't held anything up. I'd ask one of the nurses about it next time you're there just to be sure...


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

ladies sorry to bother you with another question, you have just all been so helpful - thanks alot

I do aerobics at least three times a week. Will I be able to continue during the cycle?

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

I would say yes. Mr Riddle told me to carry on as normal. I have two horses who I've been mucking out & riding etc every day until yesterday when it suddenly became too much for me, my body told me in no uncertain terms that I needed more rest! So I've decided to take it easy now for the rest of the month but that's so individual, just listen to your body and do what feels right for you.


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

thanks ladies, I only have a PC at work so wont be on until Monday

Have a good weekend all  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Ref lifestyle issues like diet and exercise, Zita West's book about conception is really useful. 25% of it is dedicated to IVF conceptions and there's lots of great advice about dos and don'ts. 

She advises to calm things down quite a bit through the cycle: When you're down regging she thinks the body should be allowed to go into shut-down mode, which includes not doing strenuous exercise. During stimming she says it's better to be calm too as exercising encourages the blood to the extremities, when you need it to be concentrated on your ovaries and uterus.... 

Cecilie x


----------



## beckers (Dec 20, 2005)

everyone
Sorry to jump in but I was just wondering if I could ask, as you are all at Woking Nuffield. I just recieved my Doctors referral letter yesterday and posted it off to Woking Nuffield . What happens next? Do I contact them to make an appointment for the consultation or do they write to you with the appointment?

Julie xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hello ladies

I just wanted to say hello as we will be going to Woking for our IVF and are just waiting for our first consultation which we've been told will be in July  Seems like ages away but I'm hoping will come round quick.

Anyway I'm sure I'll be back nearer the time!

TTFN
Debs


----------



## ludwig (Jun 20, 2005)

ladies

Just popped in to read all the post. Debbycuk and JulieA welcome to the Woking Nuffield, Julie you just wait for the letter to land on your doorstep I'm afraid. This whole rollercoaster of IVF is all one big waiting game. Take a good look at your fingernails because they will soon be bitten down to the core......

We are D/R and I have impressed my DH by self-injecting (he didn't think I would be able to do it - neither did I!) Baseline Scan is on the 27rd and then hopefully stage 2 and Gonal F! EC pencilled in for 10 Feb all being well, giving the weekend for the   to do their thing before Mondays ET. But that is all a long way off. Hopefully   and    are watching over me.

Must dash,

Enjoy the rest of the weekend.


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning laides

Ludwig - good luck for the baseline scan, may things progress smoothly for you. We have a consultation in March, so not too long thank god!  Been a long three years so far!
Julie - I got my appt through after letter from gynae was sent at about 8 weeks later. My initial appt was May but I phoned to get put on the cancellation list and got a call saying they had a slot 7th March, so worth a call if you wanna get in sooner
Debs - it does come round quick thankfully, I had post op appt and referral in August last year and now only  6 weeks till I go for the consultation

Cecile, Nibbles, Cambee, Hobeygirl and anyone else my Monday brain let me forget - hope you had a good weekend and things are progressing well for the stages you are all at

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hello Everyone

Welcome to the thread Julie and Debs. Julie -as Ludwig says, the letter should come automatically from the Nuffield. If you haven't heard anything in a week or so it's worth a call just to check that they've had your referral letter. And I agree with Cheesy that it's worth the odd call to see if there have been any cancellations if you would like to be seen sooner than July, Debs.
Ludwig - well done on self injecting. It's not bad at all is it? I found some totally dead bits on the tops of my thighs and could barely feel the injections at all. Good luck with your baseline scan on 27th  

Nibbles - how were your follies looking yesterday Have been thinking of you    

Hobiegirl - how are you getting on?

Hi to everyone else.

Cecilie x


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi Cecilie - only 5 follies are big and ready, the rest are lagging behind and have only grown 1-3mm over the last week  
Not an ideal situation but Mr. Riddle said it's best to go ahead or we might miss out on those 5 big follies. There are another 2-3 that might still make it as well, I had to take Menopur as well as Pregnyl last night to jumpstart them! So EC tomorrow as planned.....I'm now really nervous that we won't get any eggs at all, but hey time will tell I guess!

It's been a looooooong day today!

Good luck and best wishes to everyone


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Loads of luck for tomorrow Nibbles      

Remember you only need one! Quantity isn't all that. When I had my FET Mr Curtis only had 2 surviving embryos to use for the transfer, and he said one of those was a bit "scruffy", but they both implanted. (One of them gave up the ghhost at 6 weeks, but we reckon it's the scruffy on that's hanging on in there!). I also know somebody who did ICSI at the Nuffield and only got 5 eggs, of those 3 fertilised, and she's got a toddler now. 

So you have every reason to be positive. Remember to take it really easy after the EC tomorrow. Bed rest!

Sending you lots of positive thoughts Nibbles.

Love, Cecilie x


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

GOOD LUCK NIBBLES.... YOU GO GIRL          
Love 
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Sally W (Sep 19, 2005)

Good Luck Nibbles
Look after yourself, let DP/DH take good care of you.  
Positive thinking....  
Sallyx


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Good news!! 8 eggs of which 6 are good enough to use for icsi. Nailbiting wait until tomorrow morning to hear how many have fertilised...

Thank you all for all your good vibes and thoughts!!!


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

That's great news Nibbles!!!     

 for tomorrow      

Cecilie x


----------



## Seven (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Niddles - great news,  fingers crossed for some good embies!

I was in Nuffield yesterday and saw the next Woking Wish group is next Tueday,  wondered if any of you had been to one of these before or were going to this one?

I thought I might give it a go,  would be nice to meet some people.

Cecilie - how are you feeling,  any morning sickness?

Not sure when we will have our 2nd attempt at moment,  waiting for AF now so probably leave it one more full cycle and then perhaps March time.

Katie


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

We have 5 healthy looking embryos      

I'm so happy and excited (and exhausted - didn't sleep much last night!) - ET tomorrow


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Congratulations Nibbles. I am very pleased for you   Good luck for the ET!

Wonder if anyone can help me, I am a little fed up with it all really - sorry 
Got a copy letter from gynae at Heatherwood to Riddle at Woking basically confirming it is male factor, my endo is severe and I have Hydrosalpinx. Didnt know I did nor what it was so google'd it and it said "severe fluid in the fallopian tube" read it can also be toxic to unborn child. I cant believe what cards mother nature has dealt me. Is this gonna cause more complications!!!!

Sorry not sure I should have posted this negative post just worried, upset and concerned with it all.

LOVE TO ALL
CHeesyb
xx


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Morning  

Nibbles - that's fantastic!   5 is a great number - it gives the embryologists lots of scope to choose the best two... Loads of   for the ET tomorrow. Tomorrow you will be pregnant and on your 2WW!! It's an exciting time.

Katie - hello. Are you leaving it for another cycle because you don't feel ready or because your body doesn't feel ready? It's hard to know when the best time is to start isn't it? I've never been to a WISH meeting, although I have thought about it before, and ironically I was asked to talk at one last summer (about acupuncture), but I had to pull out because I was in bed with OHSS! I wouldn't feel right going to a meeting now that I'm pg, but they sound good.

Cheesy - I'm not suprised you're upset and worried. It's no fun finding out importnant things about your health in that way, when nobody's sat you down and explained it or the implications to you. I can't help you, as I'm not medically qualified to answer your question, but you should contact your gynae at Heatherwood and ask him/her to answer your questions. You could also post a question on the Ask A Nurse board here? And of course it's ok to post "negative" posts here - that's what the boards are for  

Hope everyone else is ok?

C x


----------



## ludwig (Jun 20, 2005)

Hi everyone,

cheesyb - i just wanted to agree with Cecilie in that I also think that is Ok for you to share 'negative' stuff on the web site.  I have found this web site great because people are so open and helpful to each other.  I have learnt so much from other peoples stories and am constantly amazed by the courage some people have to realise their dreams and keep going.  How nice to share such intimate thoughts and feelings about such a delicate subject with perfect strangers who no doubt, are really rooting for you.  So heres a big hug from me to you  

Nibbles - Great news & good luck.  Keep us posted. x

I am D/R at the moment and feeling like I am no-mans land, waiting, waiting and waiting some more.  I guess I should be more used to 'waiting' by now as the whole IVF thing seems to be about waiting for something - whether its your next appointment or some results etc,  but at least I am on the road to hopefully my first ever EC. Fingers and toe's crossed 

I have found some fairly numb places at the top & side of my thigh which make the injections OK. Thought this may help anyone who may be struggling to find a less sensitive spot to do them. I haven't been brave enough to inject my stomach yet - reckon that'll really hurt! xxx


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Aaw Ludwig, the waiting is the pits   . It's what I disliked most about IVF - I've felt like I've spent the past year wishing my life away - waiting for an appt, waiting for AF, waiting to start drugs.... You know A4 sheet they give you at the clinic with the dates and drugs on? I used to cross each day off after I did my drugs. I found that helpful... When's your baseline scan? Things start to really happen once you get to that bit. 

Agree about the tops of thighs. That's where I did it - and there are definitely some dead spots there!  

C x


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Woking girls!!  

Firstly, I'd just like to thank you all - without you knowing it, this thread has kept me going the past 4 months while I've waited for my first appointment at Woking    So thank you all  

And now it's finally time to introduce myself  

My first appointment with Mr C is on Monday   although it won't be our first time at Woking. My H had cancer three and a half years ago and we stored some   before his radiotherapy. Then life carried on, we got married, and last year he got retested when we decided to start our family. Result - nada   So we got our referral to Mr C

I'm scared/excited/stressed/happy all at the same time   I have no idea what to expect on Monday but I'm just so glad to be starting something after being in limbo land for so long  

Hope to get to know you all - and see each and every one of you get that


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Nibbles -  for you!

Well I got my appointment letter yesterday - 25th April with Mr Riddle (who I'm under at Frimley Park as well) A lot sooner than expected so the diet is now kicking up a gear!  

Will keep poping in before then thought to see how you are all getting on!

TTFN
Debs

p.s. would be interested to know if anyone is going on Tuesday as I'm thinking about it!


----------



## helen joyce (Jan 2, 2006)

Hi everyone.
May I introduce myself to you all. This is my first icsi treatment at Woking. I had an unsuccessful Icsi at the Chaucer in canterbury last year   We moved to west Sussex and seemed to have waited ages for our second try. At last I am finally here   and about to have my third scan tomorrow. Only one ovary has responded well so I only have 5 follicles which is what happened the previous time. I am really worried because last time I only had one good egg on EC. It is so stressful but I am trying to be positive   
Do you have to wait ages for your scans? Each time this week I have had to wait an hour and 30 mins after my appointment time. They seem so  busy there.

Wishing everyone loads of luck, good wishes and big hugs  
Its so good to talk and share all your experiences. xxxx


----------



## ludwig (Jun 20, 2005)

Hi there to all the newbies!

debbiecuk - What is the 'Tuesday night' you mentioned about?  I am feeling like I may be missing out! 

Well there I was earlier in the thread, saying that I was so pleased with myself for being able to do my injections etc etc and guess what....there we were parked on our sofa tonight....far too ingrossed in a Sean Bean movie and.....oh... I suddenly remembered that I had forgotten to do my injection!!!!!!!!!!! OH BOY! PANIC!  How on earth is it possible to forget such a big thing when most of my waking hours are spent thinking about IVF?  (I should be OK as I was still in my hour window - just). I had hoped that Sean Bean would help me to take my mind off things.....maybe just a little too much eh.  Ladies you have been warned - keep away from Mr Bean, he is bad for your cycle! xxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning ladies

and welcome to the new bods! I am fairly new myself on this particular board and am due to see Riddle 7th March for first consultation. 

Debbycuk - I see you were under him at Frimley. What is he like as I hear mixed stories?? 

Helen - good luck, think we will be going for ICSI too as partner has low count and motility, need that on top of severe endo   

Nibbles - how did it go?

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Morning ladies

Tuesday night is the woking Wish support group - I've not been but wondered if any one else had?

cheesyb - I never actually got to meet Mr Riddle, only ever saw one of his team  so I'm as interested as you to find out what he is like.

Hope everyone else is ok. 

Debs


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Morning all!

We've just come back from the Nuffield, now have 2 little embies onboard!!! Both are 4-cell which is perfect according to Mr Riddle, and we got to see them on the big screen before they put them in - they were moving around and it was so amazing. DH cried when he saw them  

The other 3 are still alive but only 2-cell at this stage so we'll leave them to it for a while longer in the hope that we can freeze them later.

I'm so hugely relieved and grateful to have reached this stage, whatever happens at least we've been given every opportunity.

 and   to all you wonderful people out there!


----------



## ludwig (Jun 20, 2005)

Hi Nibbles - Thats great news!  How exciting!!! It sounds really positive and it's nice to hear some good news.
xxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks Debs, I go 7th March, so I'll let you know how it goes  

Nibbles - great news, I am bet you are so thrilled and excited. I wish you all the luck in the world  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Good Morning  

HopeSpringsEternal - welcome to the thread   And lots of luck with your consultation with Mr C on monday. He's super-professional and very pleasant, so I'm sure you'll enjoy your first meeting with him.  He'll go through the ICSI procedure with you, and some of the ethical issues around embryology etc. And you'll also see a nurse who will tell you all about the drugs and go through all the paperwork with you and make sure your tests are all up to date. Enjoy - you're on the rollercoaster now!  

Helen Joyce - welcome to you too    Sorry about your BFN last year   Hopefully this year will be your year .  When is your EC scheduled for? 5 follicles could mean 5 eggs this time - you never know. Try to be as positive as you can.   It's a shame you've had to wait so long for your scans. In my experience t hat's really unusual. That's only happened to me once, and I've had quite a lot of scans in the last 7 months. Maybe they're particularly busy at the moment....

Nibbles - fantastic to hear that your ET went so well   I'm sending you lots of   Remember to rest now. Preferably feet up doing nothing for the next three days. 

Debby - good that your appointment came through   Good luck with the diet.

Hello to Cheesy and Ludwig  

Loads of   and   to everyone 
Cecilie x


----------



## Seven (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Great news Nibbles,  keep those 2 little embies warm!  When will you know if they could freeze the others?  We didnt get any frozen as they werent even sized which apparently causes problems with defrosting.

Hi Hope and Helen,  welcome to the gang!

Cecilie,  how is your little bean?

I going to go to the Wish group on Tuesday,  I think the speaker was about yoga and relaxation and I could do with a bit of that!!

Will I get to meet any of you there?

Have a good weekend 

Katie x


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi StringKat! All 3 remaining embies have been frozen, at 4-cell stage. So happy!!!

Here's a totally unrelated and embarrassing question for all you experienced people out there   - when are you allowed to have unprotected sex again?

Hope everyone is doing great whatever stage you're at


----------



## Seven (Nov 30, 2004)

Good question Nibbles,  im not sure....  I know we didnt during the 2ww,  too nervous it might mess something up!  Daft isnt,  all these people who get pregnant  in all sorts of circumstances and we would stand on our heads if they told us it helped!!

Katie


----------



## beckers (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Everyone, 

I just got my first from Mr Riddle last week, saying that our treatment will require input by one of his urological colleagues to harvest sperm, and therefore prior to seeing himself for consultation, he would like us to see one of his in-house urologists. Im not sure if everyone does this or if it's because my DH has has failed vasectomy reversal so there is strong possibility they will need to do pesa/tesa and ICSI. 

Has anyone else had a letter like this from him? Or if anyone has actually seen one of his in-house urologists could you let me know what it actually involves.

Thanks and good luck to everyone.
Julie xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

We had a letter that dh had to go for a SA (even though he's already had one - completely normal results) before our consultation. Fingers crossed for you Julie.

Deb


----------



## saz24 (May 3, 2005)

hey sting kat im going tomorrow night to the wish group, are you taking dh or are you going on your own, i dont think my husband would enjoy it so ill be leaving him at home!!!!!!
  is anyone else going? what time does it start and where is it?


----------



## mb05 (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi...yes Saz24 , I am going to go to the meeting on tuesday....like you I was wondering where it was...anyone any ideas!? Has anyone ever been to one before..or are we all first-timers!?

Good luck to you all..whatever stage you are at....take care
Natalie
x


----------



## Seven (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi,  I definately going this evening,  DH is staying at home,  dont think its his sort of thing and there is football on TV!!!

Its a 7.30 start but Im not sure where at the Nuffield its held,  I will try and find out and let you know,  if not Im sure someone on reception will point us in the right direction.

Look forward to meeting some of you.

Katie


----------



## saz24 (May 3, 2005)

hey girls

  anyone wanting to go to the wish group tonight, it starts at 7.30pm and it is held in the victoria wing at the nuffield.
hope to see you there.


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Well, I guess I'm officially a Woking girl now  
Thanks for the lovely welcome to the thread  Feels really nice to know I have some people to talk to 

Appointment yesterday went really well, met Mr C who suggested IVF for us - we thought we'd have to have ICSI so this was great news 

We're going back on Thursday for our 'Implications' appointment and then I start down-regging on Sunday!! (They wanted me to wait till next cycle but I was desperate to start and a wise woman told me that if I didn't ask, I wouldn't get  )

Special   for Nibbles - keep those embies warm  

Hope those of you at the WISH meeting are enjoying yourselves - tell us all about it when you get back (if it's not too scary I might go next time   )


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello Woking Girls!

How was the meeting yesterday, any good?

I'm feeling really angry   and upset   today. Until today I've had sore boobs and a slight tummy ache and felt queasy but that's all gone now and - bugger - I feel absolutely fine! On day 6 of   are you not supposed to feel anything at all? I've snapped at everyone today including my boss who was less than impressed  
I suppose it's Cyclogest playing games with me  

 to everyone whatever stage you're at!!

xx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hello to all Woking girlies  

Nibbles, you poor thing, you must be stressed beyond belief!!  I dont start until March so cant offer any advice or experiences for you but I am sure others will.

Good luck and wishing you all the bery best.  

Keep us posted

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hello Everyone  

How was the Wish meeting?

StringKat - have you changed your name?? My Bean's good thank you. I don't have a bump, but suddenly over night my waist has expanded several inches and none of my clothes fit! 

Nibbles - try not to worry too much about lack of symptoms. Lots of people have days with no symptoms and some don't have any symptoms all through 2ww, - and they stilll get a BFP. Keep thinking positively and take really good care of yourself, getting lots of rest. Ref. unprotected sex - contraception isn't really the issue here I don't believe. Zita West says no sex for the first 12 weeks - sounds extreme, but that's what I'm sticking with (much to DH's disgust  ).  Sending you some  .

Hope - great news that you start down-regging on Sunday  . It's all about to get going for real for you now - how exciting! I hope you get on well with the drugs, and that your implications meeting goes well today. x

Cecilie


----------



## Seven (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi everyone,  its Stringkat as was,  now Seven.  I ran out or imagination and its one of my cats names!!

Hope you are all well.

The talk at Woking the other night was good,  it did make me thing I was probably right waiting until I felt more mentally prepared before my next go at IVF.  If you start of feeling negative it isnt helping!

Cecilie,  glad your feeling well,  that is one of the things Im looking forward to when I get a BFP getting fat... hee hee!

Saz how is the bruising,  did they offer you the sniffing stuff instead?  I dont know if Woking does that but other places do.

Hope - Welcome on board.

Nibbles you must he halfway through not,  it seems to take for ages doesnt it,  good luck.

Im on holiday next week,  going to see some friend who moved to Dubai so really looking forward to it.

Good luck everyone

Katie


----------



## ludwig (Jun 20, 2005)

Hello everyone,

We went for our Baseline scan yesterday and I now have the go ahead to the next stage, so I will start Gonal F tonight.  Was having some headaches in the last week of 0.5 Buserelin so according to the nurse these should go now as I am reducing my dose to 0.2 and I am gonna feel great on the Gonal! I am excited now to go back in a weeks time and hopefully see some follicles starting to grow on the scan.  

Glad the Tuesday Woking get together was interesting - will try to come to the next one.  Does anyone go with their partners?

Best wishes to all


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Do you know when the next wish group is? 
Sorry its a short post but running around like a mad thing at the mo! 

Thanks
Debs


----------



## mb05 (Apr 12, 2005)

re wish group-

I think they said it's the first week of March.......sorry can't be more exact...but there was definitely not one in Feb.

best wishes to all
Natalie


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hello Everyone

Nibbles - just wondering how you're getting on? Have you resisted the evil pee sticks or have you tested already? 

Hope you're ok...

C x


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Cecilie - how funny I was just thinking of you! Telepathy  

I have been a good girl and not tested yet. Still feel absolutely nothing but my boobs have increased a whole cup size over the weekend. I thought I was imagining it at first but then tried on a bra that I know is too big for me and it fitted beautifully. Still the case 3 days on. DH noticed as well but didn't say anything for fear of giving me false hope, until last night when I broke down in tears because of brown discharge (sorry, TMI). Discharge stopped then reappeared this morning but haven't had anything since. It's really only very little so don't know what to make of it. I don't have an achy tummy, or sore boobs, or anything. I do feel quite tired and I seem to either be too hot or too cold. Progestorone effects I haven't a clue but I am VERY nervous now and try and avoid the toilet for as long as I can bear (not easy when drinking 2l of water and 1l of milk every day  ).

Aaaaah - fingers crossed for me please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

xx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Eeverything crossed Nibbles and hello to all the other Woking ladies. Only 5 weeks till consult  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

I'm crossing everything for you Nibbles          
You are good not testing - I should have tested on a wednesday but I tested the sunday before  

Not wanting to raise your hopes too much - but I tested early because I had some spotting.... Also - big boobs is a good sign!

Is it test date tomorrow??

Cheesy - 5 weeks will fly by - especially now that spring's finally round the corner and the days are getting lighter again - HURRAY!!

Hello to everyone else  

C x


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Test date is on Friday but DH just rang to say he's picking up a couple of ClearBlue on the way home........we'll see what happens


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Ooooh! I'm not able to log on tomorrow - I'll be totally in suspense wondering if you tested or not!! Can't wait to log on on Thursday. I really hope it's good news x


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Well guess what? We tested this morning...


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Congratulations nibbles, well done.  

You must be over the moon, hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy.

You give hope to us new starters this year!

lots of love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks for your support Cheesy, it's really helped  

Not long before you start your treatment now! Mr Riddle is fab so you have nothing to worry about


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I didnt really add much support Honey, I have no experience as yet but I am soooooooooooo pleased for you, are you still in shock? Santa asked me what I wanted last christmas and I said 2 blue lines this year please  

Were you with Riddle all through then cause I heard mixed stories, do you mind if I ask how much cause we have to go for ICSI cause of my endo and partner's low sperm count?
I work full time aswell so gonna be difficult getting time off and stuff, but I'll have to work round it. How much time did you need off?

Sorry for all the questions love  

Congrats again, I bet your smiling ear to ear! Did you phone the clinic, when do they first scan you?
Arch' at me, questions, questions  

lots of love and to bump too

cheesyb
xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Congratulations Nibbles 
Let hope the rest of us are next   

Only a hundred thousand weeks to go before our appointment.   Can't wait  

Debs


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi Cheesy - I was with Mr Riddle from the start, he even performed my laparoscopy last year! But you don't see him at every appointment during treatment, for scans it's just the nurse. I too found it really difficult to sneak off from work in the middle of the day...but my boss was really good and never asked why. Let's see...there was the initial loong consultation with Mr Riddle, followed by another even longer consultation with just a nurse. Then I had to come in for a scan after 2 weeks of sniffing to make sure I was down regulated (nurse), then 3 further scans to check egg development (nurse) - these were the most difficult ones to explain at work as they took place every other day and at iffy times, then EC (Mr. Riddle) and finally ET (Mr. Riddle). I had three whole days off work in total (EC + ET + the day in between) and a couple of half days.

I have most definitely not landed yet! I am so excited and would like to shout out to the world that I'm finally pregnant!!! It's taken just over 2.5 years which weirdly doesn't feel that long now. It used to feel like an eternity. Have not phoned the clinic yet, thought I'd wait until Friday but perhaps I should phone them now? No idea when the first scan will be, soon I hope! I want to know how many beans are in there  

xx


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Debby - thanks and best of luck to you! Lots of   and  

xx


----------



## Sally W (Sep 19, 2005)

congratulations Nibbles
I had my first scan 2 weeks after i got my BFP...I was also under Mr Riddle and thought he was great.
Regarding scans, i ahd mine at 8am, and they even offered them to me earlier, so maybe that would help.
Congratulations again.....
Sallyx
ps Hello Cecile, hope you are well?


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

thanks for the info Nibbles, did you just say you had personal appts and they were ok with it? Mine will defo mean half days as I live in Berkshire. Here is the link I posted on the work info board, what do you think? Also if I am cycle day before 21 when I go, will they start me asap?

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,47340.0.html - thanks again for all your help and knowledge and again sooooooooooooooooo pleased, how wonderful, I'd be shouting it 

Cecile - how r you?
Sally - congrats and nice to hear another positive story on Riddle 
Debs- whens your appt, mine seemed AGES away and now its only 5 weeks

lots of love to all
cheesyb xx


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks Sally - should I phone them now then and tell them about my   or should I wait until the official test day which is Friday?

I really don't think it'll be a different result on Fri as my boobs seem to get bigger by the hour, at this rate I'll look like Dolly Parton before the end of Feb


----------



## saz24 (May 3, 2005)

many congrats nibbles, ive just started my stimms today, had baseline scan everything perfect so go ahead with gonal f tonight 150iu, its all starting to get real now!!!!!!


----------



## Sally W (Sep 19, 2005)

hey nibbles
I would call them tomorrow, its only a day early.....they will be so chuffed for you.......  as we all are
You just look after yourself now, and that tiny bean......or two!!!!  
Sx


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

​*CONGRATULATIONS NIBBLE!!!*    ​
Soooo pleased for you - here's to a very happy and healthy 8 months for you and bean(s)

I'm on day 4 of down-regging today....so far so good. No side effects (which I'm hoping isn't because I'm doing it wrong )

Lots of love to you all (no matter which stage you're at )


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Woking Girls

Can i firstly say    nibbles i am sooo happy for you heres to a happy healthy 9 mths!! 

I hope you dont mind me joining in but i am waiting for my referral letter from gp to start treatment @ woking when i rung them they told me that the 1st appt is JULY!!!!!!!! cant believe it, here we were thinking of starting in may  never mind plenty more time to save up  
I was just wondering what we should expect at the initial consultation and how quickly from then do we start treatment,them to do blood tests etc etc..would be grateful if anyone could help

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Fantastic news Nibbles     

I'm so pleased for you... Be prepared for it not really sinking in for a long time - I'm STILL thinking it can't be true that I'm pregnant...

Look after yourself and enjoy the next 8 months.  Like Sally I had a 6 week scan 2 weeks after my test date.

Cheesy - hi. I'm good thank you. Your 5 week wait will start to go more quickly now that spring's on its way   

Sally - hello, I'm very well. 12 weeks yesterday, and I've had no morning sickness   How are you doing? Is your bump nice and round and big by now? When are you stopping work? 

Hope - don't worry, I'm sure you're doing the D/R thing right. Lots of people don't have any side effects - that's a good thing. It'll be the baseline scan very soon  

Debby - how long is a hundred thousand weeks??!! I hope it starts to go more quickly for you  

Lots of love to everyone x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Cecilie - a hundred thousand weeks = 25th April  (well it feels like it!)

Emma - I'm in the same boat, though my appointment was sooner than they initially told me it would be.

Hope everyone else is ok - sending you either  or  depending on whats required 

TTFN
Debs


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Emma - I'm sorry I left you out in my earlier post  
Welcome to the thread. There should be a "Make time go fast" fairy icon on our smilies list - I'd like to send her to you, Debby and Cheesy who are all waiting for appointments... a cyber hug will have to do instead  
Emma - I would get all the bloods and other tests done before you go for your first appointment with the consultant. That way you'll be ready to start the treatment on your next available day 21 of your cycle. Those tests can take forever to get together so best get them all boxed off now. 
The initial consultation is with your consultant - it isn't very lng - about 15 mins, where he goes over your history a bit and makes his recommendations ie whether you should look at IUI, IVF or ICSI or whatever. Then you see the nurse to check over the paperwork. Then you have an implications meeting on another date where there's loads more paperwork and a nurse talks you through all the drugs. After that it can all happen very quickly. I think I started down regulating drugs about 10 days after my initial consultation with Mr Curtis. 

Good luck and dust to you  

Debby - see above ref. fast fairy! Hope the time flies for you. I hated the waiting more than anything!


----------



## Sally W (Sep 19, 2005)

Hey Cecile
Im doing Great Thanks, getting larger by the minute i think   
They are right little wrigglers too.....Im loving it!!!
Congratulations on reaching 12 weeks, when is your next scan?
I am probably going to leave work at 32 weeks, being 7th april, the day after my 30th...im hanging out for a nice big pressie    Fat chance i work with a bunch of men...... 
Take Care, let me know when you are available to meet up?
Sallyx


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Sally - I'd love to meet up, have PMd you x


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

hello all  

emma74 - welcome to the thread   I know how it feels...we were referred in October, and our original appointment was in April   But, we got lucky and after a cancellation they sent us an appointment for 23rd January - I'm now on my first IVF!  Phone and ask to be put on the list for cancellations. Find out from the clinic which tests you'll need and get them out of the way beforehand. I can beat Cecilie's record - initial appointment to down-regging in 6 days  

debby & cheesy - I hope the weeks fly by and you're at Woking before you know it  

Cecilie - glad you are keeping well  I shouldn't complain about having no side effects  But it's weird to feel no different after all this build up!

Lots of love to you all


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Sally, Cecilie - I'm in Ash Vale, just a few miles from Farnham. Small world as they say


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks everyone  

Rung the gp today who still hadnt typed the letter  but assured me she would post today 
I think i will call woking towards the end of next week to ask about the tests etc so im all prepared will also ask to be put on the cancellations list like you said ..
Hopesprings- good luck i have eveything crossed for you  and keep us all posted
Debbycuk- good luck time will fly by, cant believe were in feb already!!
cecilie- thanks for the advice much appreciated 

sending you all 
Take care 
Emma xx


----------



## ludwig (Jun 20, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS NIBBLES !!!   Waa hoo!!! 

Hello everyone,

Hope you are all doing OK and your treatment is going well.

I have been for my first stimming scan today and have a total of 9 follicles between 10-12mm.  I go back on Monday, Wednesday and then EC on Friday.  The clinic seemed quite happy with my progress and said it was a good result.  This is my first IVF and I just thought I would ask all you guys what you had at my stage of treatment, in the way of follicles?  I thought you should have between 10-15 follicles, but maybe this is at EC and my nine are OK for the stage I am at?

Thanks for reading my post.


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hello  

Hope, it's understandable that you'd expect to feel something after all the build up.   But I think that the way you feel about the IVF has some impact on how the drugs make you feel. If you're really positive about it you're less likely feel bad on the D/R drugs. Just a personal hunch of mine - might be complete rubbish!!  

Debby - I'm actually in Haslemere, but it's all quite close isn't it? Would be nice to meet up some time. Maybe we could have a get together for all FF Woking Nuffield ladies who fancy it?

Emma - it's good to stay in touch with GP and clinic. Thngs are more likely to get done if you give gentle reminders  

Sally - hi  

Ludwig - 9 is great. It's not the quantity that's most important it's the regularity of size. The more equal in size the eggs are the better. Because I hyperstimulated I had loads of eggs at the first scan - about 20 I think, and they ended up taking out 30 at collection. However, only 10 of them fertilised and my understanding is that it was because they were all at different stages/sizes and some weren't ripe enough for fertilisation. 

Hope that's reassuring and not just confusing!? 9 is great and very normal  

Hello to veryone else 
C x


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Good luck to all

I am getting very nervous now, 4 weeks till consult and although I have read soooooooooo much I have no idea what is in front of me

Scary stuff


love to all
sorry, not saying much but very scared, felt oh so positive but now worrying, wedding plans are somewhat taking my mind of it...


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Cheesy - don't worry  
Take one step at a time and remember that 
a) each step is a step closer to having the baby you long for
b) we'll all be here rooting for you  

Have a good weekend everyone - I'm logging off till tuesday
C x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesyb

as Cecilie said you'll be one step closer to having your bubs so try to stay calm and take one step at a time (easy for me to say i havent even had my appt yet) 
Just think when i have my appt you could be 4-5 mths pregnant fingers crossed for you!!  

Cecilie- i will will let you know what the clinic says later next week, letter hopefully arrived there today (i keep thinking knowing my luck has got lost in the post!! 

Have a great weekend everyone
Emmaxx


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

cheesy - seriously, don't be scared   The staff at the clinic are lovely   They see hundreds of couples every year so they are used to putting people at ease

ludwig - sounds like your stimming is going well   Will have my fingers crossed that everything goes to plan next week...let us know how you get on 

emma - definitely chase your GP. It's the only way to make sure things get done  

Sally - I think I missed you out last time   So two great big kisses   for those babies of yours  

Cecilie - I think your hunch may be right   I was out for dinner last night with friends (who know what's going on) and they were saying I look better than I have in months - that I'm glowing! And do you know what, I feel great!!    Maybe it's attitude, maybe it's acupuncture?!!  


I think a Woking meet up would be a lovely idea - maybe then if we saw each other in the waiting room we could talk instead of sitting in silence trying not to wonder what stage everyone else is at   (or is that just me?!  )


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I´m with you HopeSpringsEternal!

Cecille I´d love to get together with the other Woking ladies. It´s so much easier when you have support from a group rather than going alone all the time.

Hope everyone else is ok today -  &  to you all

Debs


----------



## saz24 (May 3, 2005)

im with you too ladies, i think we should all meet up, someone just needs tto come up with a day time and place!!!!!!!

hope everyone is doing ok. lots of love to you all.xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ludwig (Jun 20, 2005)

Hi everyone!

I would like to come if a Woking ladies meet up is arranged. Although we live about an hour 10 mins from Woking so timings may be a problem, I think it is a good idea.

Is anyone else doing EC this coming Friday at Woking?

Cecilie - thanks for your response.  I am back tommorrow for my next scan so we should get some more feedback. Fingers crossed for EC next Friday!

Bye


----------



## SueB71 (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi everyone!!  

Sorry I haven't been around for a while!  I was logging in a lot while I was DRing in December, but no one seemed to be posting much so I stopped having a look....

But wow!  There's been LOADS of posts since then!!

Cecilie - I'm so pleased to see that you're now more than 12 wks pg!!   How fab is that!!!

Nibbles - also very excited to see that you're now pg too!!  Hooray!!  

Cheesy - I've been reading that you were a bit worried about the fact you've got Mr Riddle as a consultant.  I was one of the culprits that said he was a bit strange sometimes...sorry!!  And the only reason I said that was because sometimes, when he's talking to you, he'll pause (for effect) for look at you intently.  I then become "all of a fluster" because I don't know if he wants me to talk or not, so I start blurting something (stupid) out and he'll just carry on.  That's it really.  He is very professional, realistic and matter of fact.  AND....he did my ET on 20th Jan and last Thurs I did a hpt and it was a !!!!  So please do not worry about Mr R - he is FAB!!!

And for anyone worried about Mr C - I had him for my ET when Mr R was on his holidays, last July.  And I got a  with Mr C too! (but sadly m/c'd at 10wks).  I will sing the praises of all the staff at the Woking clinic til the cows come home....they are wonderful!

I did frozen embryo transfer this time, and had both reflexology and acup.  The acup I only had on the day of ET, before and after ET (I hate acup - but if it helps get me pg, then I'll endure it!).

Now I'm just waiting for the scan and hoping it doesn't all go tits up like last time.  I'm having the scan at 7wks (24th Feb).  Nibbles - when are you having yours?

I've kept this cycle a secret from my friends and family as I found it was too much pressure last time, when they kept asking how it was going.  

I'll try and log on more often from now on and will try and keep up-to-date with everyone's news.

Love Suexxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Sue

Thats wonderful news Hun. Sending you lots of 

Debs


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

thanks for your kind words. Sorry didnt log on before but was admitted back into Wexham Sunday night with the dreaded endo pains   Maybe just getting worked up about it all, I dont know. Anyway, refused another lap (had 4) and went home with some tramadol

Congrats to all those who got BFP's, I am so pleased for you all, must be a wonderful feeling. I wish you all well for a safe and smooth pregnancy, oh and of course Labor  

For those waiting for the appts, I hope it comes round soon and for those who are on the "drugs" I hope you get the results you desire.

God I am babbling now, must be the painkillers.  

love to all and nice to see the thread growing

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Everyone


Hope everyone is well, Chessyb sorry about the endo pains i know how it feels, have you tried reflexology, i did it regulated my cycles and when i went for my last lap hardly any endo there was stage 2/3 before worth a try  

I am going to have a moan got a letter this morning from mr Riddles sec asking me to call for an appointment   theres me getting all excited thinking i thought they said July...

Anyway called and got mr Riddles wife (what a school headmistress she is )
She said that she recieved letter from my gp, and wanted to know if my tubes had been check etc etc, told her yes at the last lap, she then told me there was not much info on the letter, missing was that gp put me on clomid,none of my ectopics or m/c was on there or any of my laps etc were there, i felt like crying she said that i may have to get gp to do yet another letter   I told her that i want ivf and want an appt in july and if i had to wait another two weeks for a letter would be more like august!!!! she said that because i am ov naturally shouldnt be on clomid, anyway enough of me ranting on she said that she would speak to her husband this evening and call me tonight if he says he is happy for me to start ivf on that letter they will fax it over to woking...cant understand why surgery posted it to his practice 
Cant believe it i hope they go from that letter as my blood results was all that was on there anyone else had  this problem
Sorry once again for ranting need to tell someone (poor you) 
Take care 
Emmaxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Emma

dont know if I got the same lady when I called to be put on cancellation list, I was referred in August and she said May, which is 8 months, I politely asked why and got told "well everyone and their wife wants to come here dear"   I had to put the phone down, cry and call back! I did try to put a complaint in and I know her name but wont say. I have to be honest and say it has only been a one off but enough to nearly put me off booking with Woking. I am sure it maybe was a bad moment, other ladies sing Woking praises and they have been nice to me since. I called back and asked to speak to someone else, who was lovely. My letter was fairly comprehensive, coupled with latest scan results and the whole endo/gynae problems. I do know how you must feel, its enough waiting and even when you wait for months, those extra weeks waiting are a killer. Its all a wicked waiting game, wait for letters, wait for test results, wait for consultations and the game goes on..... I am sure if you put pressure on the GP, (New or old) and ask them to at least fax a copy to Woking to speed things up, hopefully shouldnt be much longer. As to be put on waiting list aswell, cause if I didnt ask I wouldnt be going in 4 weeks.

Hang in there love
If wanna chat, mail me
love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Cheesy

ARRHH poor you 

I dont think they realise what us people go through with infertility and how upsetting it can be (even the silliest of things like you said saying the wrong thing or going to the gp to get another letter) 
Im sure they are really nice they probably think were being ott!!
My gp must be  i mean its her practice Duhhh!!!
Thanks for your support!!
As for you try the reflexology its lovvvveellyyyyyy relaxing and as i said before helped with my endo 
Take Care 
Emmaxx


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hello All  

Sue      
Big congratulations! Great news having another BFP on the Woking thread.   for the next few months and for your 6 week scan.

Ludwig - how was your scan yesterday?

Hope - I'm glad you feel good on the drugs! I was the same - I felt fantastic and looked forward to my down reg injections every day     

Cheesy - so sorry you've been plagued by those hideous endo pains   Let's hope pregnancy sorts it out once and for all     In the mean time, agree with Emma that if you haven't already done so you should try some complimentary therapy...

Emma and Cheesy - I'm sorry you've both had upsetting experiences trying to get on the Woking Nuffield roller coaster. Please have faith that once you're in the system the staff there couldn't be lovelier or more efficient. I know how raw you feel when waiting though - it's by far the worst bit of IVF I think. Emma - I hope Mr R calls you later to say that he can accept you on the basis of the referral letter. If he does not, try to keep a calm head and do absolutely everything you can to speed your GP's actions. Even if it means phoning or going to your surgery on a regular basis to chase him/her! 

Hello Sally   Would still love to do "ladies lunching" locally somewhere when we're on maternity leave. In the meantime - sounds like everyone else wants to meet too - would be great to do both  

Great that everyone's up for meeting - as Hope says - it always feels a bit weird sitting in the waiting room wondering what stage everyone's at and not talking. What about an eary dinner in Guildford? How about next monday 13th or thursday 16th?? 

Cecilie


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

thanks ladies, I am sure maybe was just a very busy and an off day for that person. I am re-assured by the success stories and  keen to get going   You just wanna know what the future holds, dont you?  

Anyone watch the baby race last night, I really felt for them  

I know what you mean aswell about people in the waiting room wondering what stage everyone is at. I went there last month for partner's "performance" test, he said he doesnt think he did very well and hated every minute of it   He's done 2 before but been at home and then to the path lab at the hospital. Slight difference then I presume   After all theoperations and endo, I am used to hospitals and clinic  

Anyway, enough of me, thanks again and love to all

Let us keeping posting        

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

cheesy & emma - I really hope you're not put off by the people/person you've spoken to. They have honestly been lovely everytime we have been there  

emma - get on the phone and don't give up till you get what you want   I faxed our referral letter to Woking in the end as it had been sent to MrC at RSC by mistake  

cheesy - sounds like you're had a terrible time. Just keep popping those painkillers and remember the days are slowly getting less till your appointment  

Sue - fantastic news!!!!      I hope you have a very happy and healthy pregnancy 

Ludwig - hope your scan went ok and you're still on track  

cecilie - mentally I'm feeling so good  , but unfortunately I've woken up with a horrible cold today   Not so good when you're trying to sniff twice a day   I'm hoping some R&R will clear it up otherwise I might have to switch to the dreaded injections   (PS. Have PMed you)

I'm free Monday and Thursday next week so count me in   I haven't been to Guildford in a while so we'll have to pick somewhere easy to find to meet up


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

no not put off really now, it just really upset me as my first "private" experience but I have forgotten about it now and just wanna get going. Still popping the pills but dont wanna take too many as still going try naturally for another month, dont hold out much hope tho, its already been 3 years !  

Still I am glad I was referred here from the endo board as I have learnt so much more, albeit some still confusing and you ladies are all wonderful and I wish you all the best in whatever stage you are at the outcome we are all striving to achieve.

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

hope- sorry about the cold keep nice and warm and as you plenty of r & r...try cutting some lemon up and mixing it with some honey and hot water always works a treat for me  

And if Mrs R or Mr R havent called me back this evening i will call them 1st thing   
Thanks for your advice...
Cheesyb- you keep your chin up with the endo pains im sure you will get your bubs this year  
you have been trying the same amount of time as me....
To everyone else good luck with any treatments,scans bfps etc etc
Take care 
Emmaxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

sorry about butting in here but thought as you lot are mostly all local-ish to Woking you might be able to help?
I'm looking for an acupuncturist in the Wokingish area - not for fertility cos we are finished with all, that but for a bad neck. does anyone have a good recommendation? I'd prefer to be recommended personally than plucking from the internet/phone bk....if you have any info, i'd be grateful if you could PM me
thanks guys 

kj x


----------



## saz24 (May 3, 2005)

hey ladies,
  meeting up brilliant idea, i cant definatly make monday 13th but on wed 15th im due for ec and i would really like to come, so please try and arrange it for monday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
  keep us all informed of the decision.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ludwig (Jun 20, 2005)

Hello everyone!
After my first scan I had enough follies to go ahead but they weren't an amazing size or anything so they upped my Gonal and said my EC date would move acouple of days to allow them to develop.  Now the follies have had a massive boost and are performing!  So we have gone back to the first plan and Friday for our EC and Monday ET (all being well).  This is my first IVF so I don't know what to expect.  DH was v excited when they said we would do the Friday EC and we got a bit giggly with the nurses talking about Embryologists and stuff!!! 
I am waiting for the results of my blood test to know definately if I'm going in on Friday and so we will see what happens.  I am almost scared to be excited in case a big fat full stop pops its head up and puts a stop to it all - I guess it's because I have got used to being disappointed on this whole trying to conceive rollercoaster (when youv'e been trying to get pg every month, for a couple of years and have to face it every month that you aren't pg),  Still, there are lots of success stories out there (Cecilie  ) so I am focussing on one step at a time. 
Hope everyone else is doing OK and I can come along to the meet up.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Good luck Ludwig sending you loads of    !!

Just thought i would keep you all updated from yesterday...rung mrs riddle she said that mr riddle wants to see me on the 20th @ frimley to talk through my history etc then he will refer me to ivf unit she said that because i will be one of his private gynae patients may be able to jump list, he is apparently even looking to do more surgeries to get things moving quicker as now taking bookings for sept..2 wks ago it was july!! i was soooo sad nearly   on the phone as just want to get on the list all my gps stupid fault not putting all my previous history on the letter!!   she also told me to go to woking tomorrow for a blood test so when i see him on the 20th (have to pay £160 ) and £22.00 for b/test he will go through the results and maybe try something else while on ivf list, he doesnt want me to stay on clomid as ovulate naturally, she was much nicer when i spoke to her today think she new i was about to  !!
I feel like im just talking about me so sorry just needed to vent as getting so frustrated know i need ivf, just starting to feel maybe im not meant to have it  
Hope everyone else ok, and would love to come to the meet but working all day mondays etc plus not an ivf chick yet!!

Take Care 

Good luck everyone waiting or having treatment at the moment, and happy and healthy 9mths for anyone with bfps!!

Emmaxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Ludwig, great... sounds like things are progressing well for you - keep us posted     

Emma, how come now September, I dont understand? Is it because of potential surgery required? Also, I had all my blood tests pre consultation at my GP's and it didnt cost anything, so go and see if the GP will do it for you. Are you aware you have to have a number of blood tests before the consultation? There is quite a few for the woman  . I am sure as long as they have the results, they dont care where they come from. Obviously a reputable source!!! Dont worry about  talking about yourself, we all do that and that what the support is here for  

There is one thing I would like to ask if anyone can help, although I know there is a special thread for this but maybe someone could give me Woking's opinion, I have been told I have Hydrosolphinx, (just another little fault in me       or however you spell it in my right blocked tube and have read this needs to be drained or the tube removed as it can be toxic and reduced IVF chances by 50%, anyone else had experience of this cause Woking have been told in writing but have not contacted me to say get it drained first and I dont want to fork out for consultation fee only to be told what I already know.

thanks ladies, love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## saz24 (May 3, 2005)

hi girls, well i had my first progress scan this am and i have 27 follicles already and my endo is 8mm thick so good and bad news, i then went to see the nurse who i really didn't like she was very abrupt and rude and told me i have pcos (her diagnosis) which i tried to argue but she preety much shouted at me and said she knows best, i have now decided i think she is a witch!!!! she then also said(in a very mean tone) "well your treatment is more than likely going to get cancelled but im going to take blood and i'll phone you this afternoon to confirm it" so you can imagine how distraught me and dh were, we left the clinic in a right mess i couldnt stop crying, i think the main thing that upset was the way the nurse was, there is a tone and a way of wording things that can make things sound better and she was just horrid, so i can home and phoned the clinic and spoke to a lovely nurse and told her and she apologised and said that i just wasnt exceptable and totally reassured me and said not to take any notice of the pcos comment until mr r comfirms it, she then said she would ring me later to let me know what mr r said about treatment and my blood test results.
the clinic phoned whilest typing and she said that my blood test came back o.k but they want to drop my gonal f from 150 to 75 and hopefully th e small follies will not grow and treatment will be able to carry on im being reviewed on friday at my 2nd scan. sorry for the moan ladies im just feeling very sorry for myself my tummy hurts so much and im so tired so im gonna try and have a little kip.
hope everyone is ok and everything is going well for you all.

sarah.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Seven (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi Saz,

What a horrid day you have had,  you must be absolutely shattered.

27 follies is loads,  you must of responded really quickly,  how many days stimming have you had now?  When are you schedules for ec?

Hope DH is looking after you well tonight

Katie


PS Hello everyone else!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Saz- So sorry you have had a bad day  i know what you mean they dont realise how vunerable we are about ttc and what we have to go through month after month they could show a bit of compasion, i would wait to speak to mr riddle than listen to a woman who isnt qualified to judge...try to keep positive hun i know how you are feeling too as feel like im trying to get over so many hurdles too you are not alone. but fingers crossed when you speak to mr r he will be able to reassure you 

Cheesy god im sorry hun, never heard of that condition before new to me!! hopefully someone will be able to tell you more good luck with that   

The reason i have to have blood with mr r`s wife is that she wants it by tomorrow and cant get appt with dr that quick, also do you remember my dr never sent my full history on my referal letter  
he wouldnt put me onto ivf and if i was refered to him via my gp would be weeks so i thought if i pay for the one appt to see him and the blood test tomorrow he can then refer me sooner rather than later...she also said that they are so busy and that within the last 2 weeks they have gone from july -sept for 1st appts so was really upset as that is another 2 mths!!! she said to speak to mr r about going on cancelation list and maybe able to get on the list sooner if i donate eggs, If i was one of his gynae patients that would also help me get to where i want to be on the list so we will see

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hi ladies
I'd love to meet up and can do monday or thursday - just let me know. 
Sorry its short and sweet but supposed to be working 
 to all!
Debs


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Emma - sorry to hear its now September  

Ladies - can I ask how much IVF/ICSI cost you all cause I have the printed costs but reality is normally different and I am drastically running out of funds what with the wedding in August

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## k68 (Dec 2, 2004)

Hi to all,

I am looking for some information on treatment at the Nuffield and wondered if you might be able to help.

I have just had my first IVF cycle at the John Radcliffe in Oxford and unfortunately at EC I had no eggs!  

I'm thinking of changing clinics for my next attempt as there are a few areas I wasn't that impressed with at the JR and Woking is much closer to home for me than Oxford.    

Please would you be able to tell me.

How long do you DR for, and how many blood tests do they do whilst DR'ing?  At the JR you DR for 21 days before your firsts bloods are taken.
When do you have your first scan whilst stimming?  At the JR it is day 9.

Thanks for any information you can give me.

k


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi All  

MEETING UP: Let's say monday, 7pm at Cafe Rouge, which is on the little side street that goes up the hill off the High St (the cobbled one). Go to Boots on the High St and look accross the High Street, and in front of you is a little side street. It's up there, on the right.

So far I've got Saz, Hope, Debby and me. Please let me know if I've missed you out and you'd like to come - I'll book a table over the weekend. (Will book in the name of Celia, so that you know when you get there. Saves us all wearing red carnations!!)

Ludwig - I'm sorry you won't be able to meet us, as all being well you'll be putting your feet up after your ET. It's quite sensible to be a little scared to be too excited until the embies are safely on board, but everything sounds really normal and straightforward for you, so saty positive    . I guess you've heard from the clinic by now about your EC time for tomorrow? Loads of luck to you  

Hope - I'm sorry you've a cold - that sucks. Especially with the sniffing   I have to say that injecting definitely has its advantages...Looking forward to seeing you on monday  

Saz - that's a hell of a lot of follicles - which is probably why that nurse thought you might have PCOS... Try to not let what she said get to you, and also don't feel that the PCOS thing would necessarily be such a bad thing. PCOS doesn't have a negative impact on IVF outcome. One of the nurses intimated to me that it can be quite the opposite - so don't think about it. I'm a bit worried about your sore tummy though. If it gets worse or you start to have dark scanty pee or nausea then phone the clinic and tell them straight away - and make sure you drink loads of water and rest as much as possible.

Emma, how did your appointment go withh Mr Riddle today? I hope you feel a bit happier with things now that you've seen him and hopefully you're "in the system"    

Hello Katie - how are things?

Cheesy - all my treatment for one cycle cost just over £4,000 in the end. But that includes freezing and thawing embryos plus extra drugs for the frozen part of the cycle, so a normal fresh cycle will be less than that. I hope your wedding plans are going well!

Karen - I'm sorry you didn't get any eggs in your IVF cycle   Was the clinic suprised? Did they know why? Is it anything to do with your age/FSH levels? Did they recommend having another go?  I think the WOking Nuffield quite often do a short or "flare" protocol for women who shut down too well during down regging - so they start you on the stiming straight away at the beginning of a menstrual cycle, with some down regging drug at the same time. They might offer you that depending what they think when they review your history? The usual long protocol is to down-reg for about 21 days, or just under, then you have a scan to check that the endometrium is thin enough. Then you have a week of stimming before your next scan, and then scans every other day till your EC.I don't remember having any blood tests until they started to suspect OHSS. 
The Nuffield is brilliant in my opinion, but the only other thing I'd say about it, in case you haven't read recent posts on this thread is that the waiting list is very long indeed... Emma on this thread has been told September is the first month for 1st consultations... Good luck and keep us posted  

Cecilie


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Woking gals  

ludwig - very best of luck for tomorrow     And make sure you take it easy on over the weekend and on Monday (we will toast you with water/milk on Monday  )

saz - you really must look after yourself . Plenty of rest and lots of water. I hope it's good news at your scan tomorrow   

cheesy - the latest prices I have for IVF and ICSI are £2850 & £3750 but there is another planned increase   plus the £103 HFEA fee. On top of that I've had the fee for the first consultant appointment £170. Then there's the drugs (I'm beginning to feel queasy writing all this down!  ). So far I've paid £110 for the down-regging drugs (Synarel), and my estimate for the stimming, trigger and cyclogest is about £400, but it varies a lot depending on what dose stimming you get put on. Hope that helps - it's better to know up front than get a shock once you are there. 

Hi Karen - I'm sorry your first IVF ended so abruptly   Hopefully you would have a better experience at Woking   I can tell you what my treatment plan is - I will have been down-regging for 15 days (from day 21) when I go for my first scan, and I've been told they may take blood if they need to back up the scan results. So if all is well and I start stimming the next day, my first scan is booked for 6 days later. Then a scan every other day after that. Hope that helps 

Cecilie - hope you and bean are feeling well  I am starting to feel on the up again   and just looking forward to my first scan on Monday   


I definitely have to be feeling better on Monday so I can enjoy meeting you all (and not pass on any bugs!). Really looking forward to meeting you Saz and Debby (and you Celia  ). Will be lovely to put some faces to names


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Woo Hoo - another FF meeting 
Looking forward to meeting you on Monday Evening (will try my hardest not to be late!)

TTFn
Debs


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Girls

cecilie- I hope everything is well with you?? i just went to have 21 day (or in my case 23 day blood test) didnt meet mr r, but like everyone having treatment at woking have said everyone from the receptionists to the lady taking the blood were really lovely and put me at ease as i hate needs (and im going to go through ivf)!!!!!!!  
I live in Ewell so left early just to see how long it would take me to get the left at 8.00 took me 50mins due to traffic trying to get on the a3, on the way back only took 25mins so happy with that, seeing mr r on the 20th at frimley as i mentioned before his wife said to me if i am seeing him privately for gynae appt he will most probably prioritise me over other referals so fingers crossed, the reasons for the bloods is mr r didnt know why my gp put me on clomid when ovulating naturally and telling me to go from 50mg -100mg so they wanted to make sure my levels werent too high if all ok when i call next week they will either tell me to do the last course at 50mg or take none at all!!
Cant wait to meet him so that i can fill him in on my history that way i can get put on list as feeling like i am on a roller coaster at the moment!!

Karen- Hi and welcome, im sure you will get a bfp at woking as there success rates are excellent their the 2nd best ivf unit in the country so good luck!!! and great that woking is nearer to you cant imagine wanting to travel any further go backwards and forwards.

Cheesy- god those prices were cheaper than what i was expecting i was expecting a cycle with drugs etc to cost £5500-£6000 fantastic!! can spend the rest on something else (im thinking clothes bags etc) 

Ludwig-good luck for tomorrow 

Kas-good luck and get plenty of rest

Well hi the everyone else
Im off the birmingham tonight have my national sales conference tomorrow (boring)!! cant drink as on 2ww with clomid.
speak to you all soon
Emmaxx


----------



## saz24 (May 3, 2005)

just a quick one tonight still feeling very poorly, thank you so much for all your support girls, im still really up for monday, but i guess i have to see what they say tomorrow, i will give a definate answer on sunday evening but hopefully i will be able to make it.

lots of love to you all.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Aww Saz  
I'm sorry you're feeling so unwell. Please tell the clinic today about your symptoms, and take it really easy and srink loads of water... I hope you're well enough to come on Monday, but don't take any risks - unless you get loads better you should stay in bed as much as possible... 
Lots of love, C x


----------



## jasper (Sep 25, 2004)

HI everyone i wish this thread was around last year when i had my treatment at woking,  don't give up hope i had 12 eggs taken and 8 fert and over night they all perished apart from two, and those two are now 5 months old and playing on their play mat.  i had Mr Curtis who was fab  also the clinic gave me the number of a man who does acupuncture  for ivf patients and i am sure he helped he came to the hospital and gave me acupuncture before and after they put the eggs back, he was lovely and he didn't cost a fortune, i would have tried anything so maybe worth a try.

good luck


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Jasper

Thanks for you post - It great to here positive results (especially when you've yet to start like me!)
The Accupuncture sounds like a really positive step. Any one else having this?

Debs


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning ladies

I am due to start end of March and I am looking into accupuncture before/after EC/ET, of course hoping I get that far      

I live in Maidenhead and car share with my partner so I have to be as local as possible for the treatment as fitting the cars around two jobs and woking appts are going to be hard enough  

Here is a governed link where you can put in your postcode and get a registered professional, although I believe word of mouth personally is the best.

www.medical-acupuncture.co.uk

love to all and enjoy your meeting next week
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Sorry to stick my oar in here, but I can't not  I'm an acupuncturist in "real life" and would throroughly recommend it as an adjunct to IVF (funny that!!) But I would say that the best place to find acupuncturists who are likely to have experience and interest in treating IVF patients is on

www.acupuncture.org.uk

This site has a searchable database of registered acupuncturists who have at least 3 years' training purely in acupuncture. The medical acupuncture site Cheesy mentions lists practitioners who mostly (though not all) have done a short course in acupuncture - sometimes as short as one or two days, so they are unlikely to have a lot of knowledge of acupuncture durig IVF. BUT these practitioners do have medical training ie they are either nurses, physiotherapists or doctors, which most "normal" acupuncturists are not.

The following link briefly explains the results of a German study which found acupuncture to be beneficial just before and after ET

http://www.irishhealth.com/?level=4&id=3754

I have a link to the actual study itself if anyone's interested in the nitty gritty!

The Complimentary Therapies board on this site is useful and has links and info about acupuncture too...

Cecilie x


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

jasper - so nice to hear a lovely positive story   Lots of love to your little ones 

Acupuncture: I can recommend Cecilie  I've seen her twice for acupuncture and she's not scary at all   

saz - hope you got some good news today     and that you're feeling better 

I'm feeling a bit better today   Spoke to the clinic who have reassured me that if I'm tasting the Synarel after sniffing it, it's probably doing it's job   

Hope things went well for Ludwig this morning


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Sorry I meant the .org one

Apologies
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Cecilie are you touting for work  (actually I'm quite serious- I'd love to know more!)


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Cheesy - no apologies required here - medical acupuncturists (the ones you mention) are qualified and safe, which is the main thing. In some ways it's just personal preference as to whether you feel more comfortable with a doctor who does acupuncture or someone who purely does acupuncture. I just wanted to mention it because all the acus I know who have experience of IVF tend to be the "purists", whereas doctors/physios etc tend to be better on painful backs/knees etc. More mechanical stuff.

Debby - ref. touting for business   I've felt awkward about this before during my 9 months or so posting on the site. It seemed to me that there's a fine line between being informative and touting for business.. It's tricky, so I checked with Tony and Mel about it in the end - whether there was any conflict of interest/ ethical issues. Tony said it was fine to answer questions and/or treat FF members if they wanted it. 

Hope   Thank you... Glad I'm not too scary   Glad you're feeling better. Get lots of rest - remember your body's in shut down mode so taking it easy in sympathy with your ovaries is a good plan.

Saz - are you OK?

Ludwig - did you have your EC today?

Cecilie x


----------



## ludwig (Jun 20, 2005)

Hello everyone!

I had my EC yesterday and as it is my first IVF I wasn't so sure what to expect - I had been told that 'some people feel like they have been kicked in the stomach by a horse' after EC !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Well I thought it wasn't as bad as all that, yes it wasn't pleasant but I actually felt a whole lot worse after my lap & dye.  So I was Ok all in all.

Anyway, I had 10 follies on the last scan which translated to 9 eggs at EC.  As I was coming round from the aenesthetic they came round to let me know how many they had collected (the 9).

This morning the embroyolgists called to say that they had all been getting   jiggy and out of the 9 eggs, 7 had fertilized, 1 was too imatature and one had not quite managed to fertilize properly.  So we were really pleased as we thought it sounded rather promising.  Very excited now to see what happens next.  Hope they are good strong eggs that have enough strength to grow and grow and grow.....!

ET is Monday so I am trying to rest (am eating for England!!!) and patiently (not) waiting for Monday. We feel like we have got another box ticked in a great big long list....... a way to go still but it is nice to be given the chance to get even this far.  Am sending our ickle eggs loads of good growing vibes. 

Hope everyone else is doing OK


----------



## saz24 (May 3, 2005)

hi cecile,
 not too bad i had my second scan on friday and instead of 28 follies i have 25 now which is better but still not too good, i felt alot better in myself for most of the day but then late pm i started to feel really sick but the evening it was horendous so phoned the emergency line and they said to just keep up what i was doing but to phone them if i was sick or i found it hard to breath, but as the night went on i started to feel better. then when i got uo this morning my tummy has doubled in size from right under my boobs i look about 6-7 months pregnant!!!!!!!! so i phoned the emergency line again and they asked if i wanted to abandon treatment but i said no because im not doing the gonal jab tonight, mr r said to do a night on,off,on so im gonna see how i am tomorrow, just getting lots of rest and drinking so much water i think im gonna drown!!!!!!!
but all in all im not felling to bad at the mo, im still smiling and laughing which is something!!
hope your ok and everyone else going thriugh treatment is too.

fingers crossed im better for monday.

love to you all.

sarah.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

ludwig:- thats fantastic news, good luck for monday.xxxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Ludwig - thats great news hun  for you on Monday!

Sarah - hope you are feeling better


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Girls

Ludwig and saz-Good luck with your treatment sending you   

Take care 
Emmaxx


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi all at Woking, 

I hope you don't mind me joining in this thread. I have just my first ICSI cycle at woking nuff, today was my test day and i got a bfn. Am really disapointed cos i had kind of pinned all my hopes ICSI. My dh sperm are the problem so when we got 9 embryos we were over the moon and really thought it might work. 

I had a couple of questions about the clinic and wondered if anyone could help? I was told if i was bfp then i would continue with cyclogest till wk 12 but from reading other peoples posts on their 2ww it seems that most stop pessaries 12 days post transfer. were other people told that by the clinic or did i misuderstand? Also although i have found the staff at woking to be really nice i have found it a bit hard to ask all the questions i have as i feel like there are so busy there, espeacially when meeting with mr c. i wondered how others had found it and whether it just takes a while to get to know the staff. 

Good luck to all those currently in tx and hello to those who have shared their success stories its so great to hear them. 

debs, thanks for directing me here, i had tried to find a woking thread but am not particualrly good at using this site yet.

Lucy


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Luc-Sorry to hear ypu got a BFN , are your going to give icsi another go If so i will keep everything crossed for you  ....

Take care and good luck

Emmaxx


----------



## ludwig (Jun 20, 2005)

Hi everone!

I have been for my ET this morning !!!!!!! Very excited (and still am). 

It seems I needn't have worried because our ickle eggies did fab over the weekend and this morning they put back two embies that were 9 cells each. We were able to see our embies on the monitor before they sucked them up and transferred them which was quite amazing.  My DH came in with me aswell so he could share the 'experience'. We were really pleased that they had survived and grown over the weekend.   I also have 4-5 embies for freezing - they are going to watch them today and decide whether to freeze 4 or 6 of them.  So I am so grateful that we have been given a chance to try and we have actually got to where we are.  I do appreciate that there is a loooong old way to go and the odds are against us but whatever happens from now on, today I am happy and strange as though it may sound it's nice being 'happy' for change!!!! rather than concerned or stressed or anxious or  ....blah dee blah.

Mr R was fantastic at EC and ET and very personable. 

I hope veryone else is doing OK too.


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Thats great news Ludwig
Sending you lots and lots of


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Emma, 

Thanks for your message. We have five frozen so will be using them as soon as my next af comes. I wondered if anyone had had experince with fet. The woking nuff have better result with medicated cycles but said i could have a natural cycle if i prefer. i really dont know what to do.

good luck ludwig with your 2ww 

Lucy


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ludwig-Good luck got everything crossed for you sending you loads of   

Good to hear that you are also staying so positive think thats the best way get plenty of rest so the embies can stick

Luc- Good luck for you next cycle, sorry i cant help with your question though i am sure someone will be able too. sending you lots of    for your next cycle.

Hello everyone else
Take care 
Emmaxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hi All!

Hope everyone is feeling ok (and romantic!   ) today

Cecilie and Hope (Deb) - Just wanted to to say it was lovely to meet both of you yesterday.  It was especially nice to get some 'real' insight into the clinic before we start. I'd love to meet up again in the not to distant future, even better if we can get a few more of the ladies along! 

Saz - Hope you are feeling a little better hun 

Take care
Debs


----------



## saz24 (May 3, 2005)

hi girls,
  i hope you all had fun last night, sorry i couldn't make it but still not 100% but i am felling much better, ec has been pushed forward to friday (if everything this week goes ok) im in for scans and blood tests everyday this week so we will see!!!

hope everyone is doing well.

lots of love 

sarah.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ludwig (Jun 20, 2005)

Thank you everyone for your good luck wishes.xxx


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

hello all   I'm completely over-excited today - just did my first stimming injection and am so proud of myself, I feel a bit like this --->  
Back at the clinic on Monday to see how those follies are doing  

ludwig - what an exciting few days you've had   Take it really easy - sending you plenty of ...really hope we're seeing your   really soon 

saz - glad you are feeling a bit better and that the clinic are keeping a close eye on you  Don't worry about missing out last night - we will arrange another meet before long  

Luc - I'm so sorry this cycle didn't work out for you  We were also told by the clinic that I'd keep taking the cyclogest until week 12 if we got a BFP - so you didn't misunderstand! (unless we both did  ) I have found the staff to be really busy as well - I've always written down any questions I want to ask beforehand and make sure I get through them all (afterall, I am paying for their time  ) I have phoned a few times to ask questions as well and always felt they've taken the time to answer. Maybe I'm just pushy?  

Cecilie & debby - was really lovely to get together last night  I had a fantastic night (even if the waiter was being a little over-friendly ) We should really do it again, and hopefully more of us will be able to come along


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hello all, 

Hope thanks for your message and clearing up my confusion over cyclogest. These last few days i've been so worreid about medicated v natural fet i have called them a couple of times and they have been helpful with answering my questions. Our first cycle of ICSI was NHS so i think maybe i was being a bit quiet cos i felt like i was being cheeky becasue it was free.

Congartualtions on doing your first injection, my dh did mine for ages cos i was so scared. I hope it goes well for you.

Good luck to all 

Lucy


----------



## saz24 (May 3, 2005)

well girls its all over for me ive over stimmed and they abandoned my cycle today so thats it, never mind !!!! we will be trying again just not till aug/sept, so see you then.

hope everything goes well for you all and that there are plenty of   

lots of love 

saz.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

oh saz   That's such a shame  

but your health is the most important thing in all of this so I'm sure it's the right decision  And when you try again, they will have so much more knowledge about how your body will react - and you'll get that    

Take care of yourself


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Saz - I'm sorry things didn't go to plan.  for next time 

Hope everyone is ok today


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hello Woking Ladies  

Saz - I'm so sorry this cycle was abandoned    I was in your situation last summer - I was hyper stimulating and they kept threatening to abandon, but in the end I was lucky enough to get to egg collection before they called a halt. It's such a terrible rollercoaster, isn't it? Hope is absolutely right though - the clinic will have learnt so much about your body from this cycle, and next time you'll be on much lower doses of stimms from the start, to stop it happening again. Pregnancy makes OHSS loads worse so they only stopped your cycle because it would have been dangerous to carry on... We did think about you and talk about you on Monday night - we were worried for you and sending you    I wish you loads of luck and baby dust for the next cycle  

Hello Lucy - I posted a reply about my experience of theFET protocol at the Nuffield on the FET board earlier. And yes - you do take the cyclogest until the end of the first trimester. I was very happy when I could stop taking it a couple of weeks ago. It shouldn't really be a big deal I suppose - it's the least of our worries in the greater scheme of things, but when you're 12 weeks' pregnant you just want to be drug free for a change!  Re questions - I always save mine for the nurses - I don't usually ask Mr C much. And the nurses are always helpful - whether in person or on the phone, as they have a lot more time than the consultants... Good luck with your choice about medicated or natural - it's not easy, but if you really can't decide then why not ask one of the nurses what they'd do if it was them??

Ludwig -   Chill out and really look after yourself and your embies - you're pregnant now, so take it very easy!

Emma  

Hope and Debby - I had such a lovely evening   - I'm just sorry I had to leave prematurely   That waiter was a bit ott wasn't he? I started to panic a bit when I thought he wan't going to let me leave    We'll definietly do another evening soon - and hopefully with new ladies joining us too. Well done on your first stimming injection Hope - I'm proud of ya  

Lots of love and dust to everyone
C x


----------



## ludwig (Jun 20, 2005)

Hi Cecilie,

Thank you for your kind thoughts   which are really appreciated.  You are sooo very supportive to us Woking girlies   You say for me to take it easy because I am pregnant now...(and believe me I don't need any excuse to sit around and take it easy) but I see it a bit differently and wanted to see if I was alone.....

Monday was my ET  - but I don't allow myself the luxury of thinking I am pregnant at the moment (day 4)and I wouldn't actually think I was until my test showed up positive.  God knows we all so desperately want to be but I think of my embies hopefully hanging in there making themselves at home and until they are 'attached' I wouldn't be pregnant.  I am not trying to be negative but it's like we won't know if they have stuck around till I test. I am struggling to keep positive thoughts but I am a 'the glass is half empty' person rather than 'the glass is half full'.

Stupid ickle things frighten me like the fact that today is day 4 and I have had no spotting, which translates to me as they haven't implanted.  Ladies, let me know if I am going   or if you guys have some equally paranoid stuff going on in your heads    I am going to self prescribe a King Size Choccy bar for lunch - never fails. 
(Sorry for going on a bit xxxx)  

Saz,

Sorry to hear you had to stop for the time being  - that must be very hard to accept - good luck in August.

Best wished to everyone


----------



## Seven (Nov 30, 2004)

Saz,  

So sorry to hear that your cycle has been abandoned  , di they not want to go to collection and see whether you get any frosties?

How are you feeling?

Katie x


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Ludwig - sorry Honey, I shouldn't assume that everyone sees things the way I do - I hope it didn't freak you out me saying you're pregnant. You have to get through this your own way, whatever works for you is good. I considered myself pregnant as soon as I'd had my ET I suppose because I thought it mighht be the closest I'd ever get to being pregnant... What goes through our heads whilst we struggle with IF eh??

Don't worry about not spotting on day 4. From what I've read on here, very few people do. Some don't spot at all and some spot much later. I had spotting three days before I was due to test (day 11, I suppose), and so did one of the other ladies I chat with on here - and we both got BFPs. But lots of people have no symptoms at all, and they still get BFPs. So try not to read to much into anything that happens between now and your test date. Just take good care of yourself and think happy embie thoughts!


----------



## ludwig (Jun 20, 2005)

Hi Cecilie,

Thanks for putting my mind at rest....I agree and also think that this may be the closest I may ever get to being pregnant and to be honest I felt really at ease and special after ET.  I felt as though I actually had achieved something, and it was a lovely feeling. So, now its just a waiting game....till D Day. 

I think it's really nice that you are still helping us all out here.  Are you blossoming into a yummy mummy and loving every minute of your pregnancy?


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Ludwig - you really have achieved something. Getting to ET is MASSIVE. Plus that it's all out of your hands now, you just have to chill and hope for the best - you and the Nuffield have done everything you can to make it happen...

Thanks for your kind words  I feel a bit like an imposter on the site now that I'm pregnant, but it's addictive and I can't seem to stay away   It was such a life line for me when I was in the thick of treatment and I can't help but have a peak whenever I'm on line to see what everyone's up to....

I don't know about yummy mummy, but I'm certainly really enjoying being pregnant!   Hopefully that'll be you in just over a week      


How's everyone else?

x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies 

Cecilie- Hi glad to hear you all had a nice meal, would love to come to the next one (if you dont mind me tagging along) as havent started ivf yet!!

Ludwig-  with this cycle keep your feet up and drink loads of water hope you get your  
Saz- try to stay positive i agree your health is more important, but keeping my fingers crossed for next time

Anyone else that i have missed  
Spoke to mrs r today my progest results were 42 which she said was perfect, so told me to carry on this month with 100mg of clomid, seeing mr r on monday at 5pm, scared but excited as just want him to put me on the list now!!! finding this waiting game a nightmare every year i have said to myself this year will be my year but it never happens   sorry probably the clomid making me  

Take care everyone
Emmaxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Emma - I haven't started yet either but invited myself to the last meal so of course you are welcome 
Its nice to get a 'real' person to talk to about what to expect.

Debs


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhh Thanks Debs thats nice to know, when are you starting your treatment?

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Not sure how long to go now (look at my ticker to tell you) but our first appointment is on 25th April - seems miles away at the mo 

p.s. where abouts are you in Surrey? I'm between Guildford and Farnborough.


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

new home this way 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,49014.0.html

pam xx


----------

